# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  جایی برای پیشرفت یک برنامه نویس سی شارپ

## amirjalili

با سلام خدمت دوستان..
مدت ها بود میخواستم این تایپیک رو ایجاد کنم اما اخیرا وقتی به نتایجی رسیدم و مطمئن شدم که حرفم حداقل از دریچه تجربیات 4-5 ساله کاری خودم درست به نظر میرسه تصمیم به مطرح کردن این موضوع گرفتم. 
اون اینکه : 
به عنوان یه برنامه نویس هر جا رو که دیدم یا تجربیات کاری دوستان بوده , کارشون شده تولید یک سری نرم افزار تکراری که فقط رنگ و لعابشون با هم فرق داره. بابا هرجا رو میبینی cms ,crm , اتوماسیون اداری.. ای کاش حداقل این کار ها رو واقعا بزرگ و درست انجام بدن. مثلا من یه نمونه CRM خارجی دیدم 8 سال یه تیم 30-40 نفره روش کار کردن.. واقعا عظیم.. کارآمد. مستحکم . و در عین حال انعطاف پذیر بود. نرم افزار های دیگه هم همینطور. 
قبلش اینو بگم که مدت ها فکر میکردم اگه وارد یه شرکت بزرگ بشم به آرزوم که همون انجام کارهایی عظیم در قالب کار تیمی و در راستای یک متدلوژی مناسب برای پروژه با یک معماری درست(منظورم اینه که حداقل یک تیم معمار نرم افزار روی پروژه کار کرده باشن )  همراه با محیطی مناسب بود , میرسم. به جز مورد اخر که محیط مناسب بود به هیچ کدوم از چیزایی که فکر میکردم نرسیدم. 
قبلا فکر میکردم اگه برم مثلا Design Pattern بخونم .. اگه با UML&RUP خوب آشنا باشم. اگه معماری های نرم افزار رو در حد یک برنامه نویس بدونم و ...!! بالاخره یه جایی میتونم از چیزایی که میدونم  به درستی استفاده ای کنم. اما به هر دلیلی نه RUP درست اجرا میشه. نه تکنولوژی ها برنامه نویسی درست به کار گرفته میشه و نه ...
 تو نمایشگاه الکامپ امسال هم مثل سالهای قبل بیشتر محصولات نرم افزاری همون crm,cms, اتوماسیون بود که تغییر چندانی در کیفیتشون ایجاد نشده بود. همون کارهای معمول . همون حرف ها و تبلیغات همیشگی. 
همچنان همکاران سیستم در ذهنم و تعاریفی که شنیدم کارهای جدید انجام میداده. از دوران هم تعاریف ضد و نقیضی شنیدم.
البته من فقط دارم تجربیات خودم و اطرافیانم رو بیان میکنم. ممکنه شما دوستان جاهایی رو بشناسید که واقعا دارن کاری رو انجام میدن. برای همین میخواستم نظر شما دوستان عزیز رو هم بدونم. اینکه مثلا چرا جایی مثل google باید دائما در حال تولید ایده باشه. adobe و.. همینطور.
اما ما 2 دستی چسبیدیم به CRM,CMS, اتوماسیون (اکثریت شرکت ها  رو میگم ) .؟ البته همین CRM , CMS جای پیشرفت و بحث بسیار دارن اما تو ایران واقعا رو همین ها هم درست کار نمیشه.

آیا شما جایی برای پیشرفت سراغ دارید ؟ آیا ما باید همین کارهای تکراری رو هی انجام بدیم.
قضیه جامعه نرم افزاری ما البته باز هم تاکید میکنم اکثریت رو میگم , مثل پژو 405 میمونه که اومد تو ایران و تبدیل شد به RD,GL,GLI,GLX,ROA, سمند, پرشیا ,.. که یه بار از بدنه استفاده کردن رو یه موتور دیگه. یه بار از موتور استفاده کردن رو یه بدنه دیگه. یه بار کولر گذاشتن.. یه بار کولر ورداشتن.. یه بار فرمون هیدرولیک رو اضافه کردن. یه بار حذفش کردن اسمش شد GLI . 
باور کنید من بار ها همین کار رو دیدم با همین نرم افزار های حسابداری و مدیریت مشتری و انبار و .. انجام دادن. 
در نهایت اینکه بارها گفتم منظورم اکثریت شرکت ها بوده.
چه باید کنیم؟ کجا بریم ؟ جای پیشرفت کجاست ؟
لطفا اگه خواستید نظر بدید و از تجربیات خودتون بگین. دعوا و مشاجره راه نندازین (چیزی که تو بحث های این شکلی خیلی هست).

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام دوست عزيز
دليل اصلي ما اينه كه در ايران توليد نرم افزار صفره و فقط ما كپي كننده ماهري هستيم حتي تو نرم افزار هاييم كه مثال زدي ما توليد نمي كنيم يه نرم افزار خارجي و تحليل ميكنيم يا يه جوري به كداش دست پيدا ميكنيم بعد همون و پياده مي كنيم و ميگيم نرم افزار توليد كرديم . راه حل برون رفت از اين مشكلي كه به نظر من كمر برنامه نويسان رو شكسته اينه كه توليد رو شرو كنيم به جاي استفاده از چرخ بريم و چرخ و توليد كنيم انجان اينكار سخته اما در آينده نتيجش و مي بينيم وقتي يك تكنولوژي جديد مياد همه ميرن ياد ميگيرن و كف و سوت ميزنن كه همچين تكنولوژي امده و ما بلديم اما دريغ از اينكه درك اين باشه كه چرا اصلا همچين چيزي درست شده مشكل كجا بود راه حل ديگه اي نبود و ... ؟؟؟؟  ما فقط مصرف كننده ايم و بس . اگه واقعان كساني باشن كه بخوان روزي تيمي مثل گوگل داشته باشن بايد اول از صفر شرو كنن و به خودشون تكيه كنن و به قول خودموني از جيب بخورن سال ها تا يواش يواش به نتيجه برسن و چيزي مثل گوگل بشن و به نظر من نبايد مثل گوگل شد بايد بالاتر از اون شد و كاري كرد كه اون بياد دنباله كار ما نه ما دنبال كاره اون ، براي رسيدن به اين هدف صبر و تحمل و وقت و انرژي ميخواد كه ما داريم البته به جاي استفاده به فنا ميديم و نابود ميكنيم چيزي كه در ايران نيست صبر و چيزي كه راحت از بين ميره وقت البته به دوستان حرفام بر نخوره اين يه نظر كاملا شخصيه اميد وارم روزي برسه كه بتونيم به اين هدف بزرگ يعني توليد برسيم .
دوست عزيز من خودم به خاطر اين وضع نابسامان توليد نرم افزار مجبور شدم بعد از 7و8 سال تلاش البته تلاش براي توليد نه تقليد و اينكه كسي صبر و تحمل نداشت و پشتيباني نكرد اين كار و تا حدودي بزارم كنار وبيام در يك اداره راست راست بگردم از بيكاري و ماهانه مبلغي بگيرم تا اموراتم بگذره چاره اي نبود چون تو ايران تقليد براي توليد مصرف بيشتري داره تا خود توليد اين يك نظر كاملا شخصي بود اگه حرفام كسي و ناراحت كرد طلب بخشش مي كنم انشا الله همه چيز درست بشه .
موفق و پيروز باشيد دوستان

----------


## amirjalili

> وقتي يك تكنولوژي جديد مياد همه ميرن ياد ميگيرن و كف و سوت ميزنن كه همچين تكنولوژي امده و ما بلديم اما دريغ از اينكه درك اين باشه


بله. نه تنها کف و سوت میزنن. بلکه از فردا وقتی میخوان استخدام کنن زود-تند-سریع اون مورد رو که خودشون هیچ چی ازش نمیدونن رو جزو شرایط استخدامشون قرار میدن. مثلا کامل یادمه که 2 سال قبل همه جا معماری چند لایه مد شده بود. 1 سال قبل WCF مد شده بود. واسم جالبه تو ایران که یه کتاب درست و حسابی SOA و وب سرویس نداریم و کسی حاضر نیست سر سرویس ها یه وقت درست و حسابی بذاره , آخه با WCF میخوان چی کار کنن.؟!!!    :خیلی عصبانی:  





> اگه واقعان كساني باشن كه بخوان روزي تيمي مثل گوگل داشته باشن بايد اول از صفر شروع كنن و به خودشون تكيه كنن و به قول خودموني از جيب بخورن سال ها تا يواش يواش به نتيجه برسن و چيزي مثل گوگل بشن و به نظر من نبايد مثل گوگل شد بايد بالاتر از اون شد و كاري كرد كه اون بياد دنباله كار ما نه ما دنبال كاره اون


این یعنی اینکه تا مدتی شرکت ها بی خیال پول باد آورده بشن. ضمنا باور کن اکثر کسایی که این حرف رو بشنون اولین کاری که میکنن اینه که میخندن. بعد مسخره میکنن. یه بنده خدایی تو بخش سیستم عامل اومد گفت ما یه سیستم عامل ایرانی داریم درست میکنیم. گذشته از اینکه این حرفش چقدر علمی بود بچه های فروم بلایی سرش آوردن که رفت و دیگه پشت سرش رو هم نگاه نکرد. از تهمت و مسخره کردن و ...

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=115645

به نظر من برای شروع مدیران این بخش یه قسمتی رو راه اندازی کنن برای ایده های جدید در توسعه نرم افزار های سی شارپی.
 هر چند فکر میکنم خیلی ها به آدمی مثل من با این پیشنهادم و سوالی که در بالا پرسیدم به دید یه تازه کار جو گیر نگاه میکنن. بعضی ها هم به قضیه راه افتادن بخشی با این موضوع ایراد میگیرن که :"کی میاد ایده نرم افزاری خودش رو در اختیار دیگران قرار بده ؟!" اگه بعضی ها نمیتونن یه ایده رو مجانی در اختیار دیگران قرار بدن , چطور بعضی ها(باز هم خارجی ها ) میتونن حاصل سالها تلاششون رو تحت عنوان open source در اختیار همین ها قرار بدن ( و اون هایی که نمیتونن یه ایده بدن ) هم کیف کنن و یه  تغییری تو نرم افزارهای open source حاصل زحمت دیگران بدن و زودی بیارنش تو نمایشگاه  و با تبلیغ و .. به اسم خودشون تموم کنن؟!!!

این حرف ها و بهانه های احتمالی تو ایران قدیمی شده.   :چشمک: 
فکر کنم ما باید نرم افزار های کاربردی جدیدی رو با سی شارپ توسعه بدیم تا :
1 : از لحاظ نرم افزاری پیشرفت کنیم.
2:باعث بشیم تو جامعه به برنامه نویس های سی شارپی به دید یه مشت درگ و دراپ کن با حقوق پایین نگاه نشه.(مثلا در مقایسه با جاوا و C++‎‎ ).
با تشکر
3:

----------


## sky_in_iran

دوست عزيز با نظراتت موافقم اما تا فرهنگ برنامه نويسي جا نيفته نميشه كاريش كرد الان تو ايران هنوز نميتونن بيشتر شركت ها تشخيص بدن از چه زبان برنامه نويسي براي چه كاري استفاده ميشه . جاوا كجا باشه ، C#‎ كجا يا C++‎ و ... . حتي نميدونيم كدوم بانك اطلاعاتي كجا باشه بهتر فقط فقط كپي برابراي اصليم ، قانون كپي رايتم كه اصلا حرفشو نزن كاملا تعطيل هستيم نمي دونم انشا الله دوستان بيشتري به اين تاپيك سر يزنن و نظراتشون و بدن شايد از اين تاپيك  راهي باز بشه براي توليد و خود اتكايي انشا الله

----------


## amirjalili

> دوست عزيز با نظراتت موافقم اما تا فرهنگ برنامه نويسي جا نيفته نميشه كاريش كرد الان تو ايران هنوز نميتونن بيشتر شركت ها تشخيص بدن از چه زبان برنامه نويسي براي چه كاري استفاده ميشه . جاوا كجا باشه ، C#‎‎ كجا يا C++‎‎ و ... . حتي نميدونيم كدوم بانك اطلاعاتي كجا باشه بهتر فقط فقط كپي برابراي اصليم ، قانون كپي رايتم كه اصلا حرفشو نزن كاملا تعطيل هستيم


بله.. به قول یه استاد دیتابیس میگفت "من تو ایران هنوز پروژه ای رو ندیدم که احتیاج به بانکی بیشتر از Access داشته باشه.." .. اینجا اوراکل یعنی یه بانک با کلاس و..




> نمي دونم انشا الله دوستان بيشتري به اين تاپيك سر يزنن و نظراتشون و بدن شايد از اين تاپيك راهي باز بشه براي توليد و خود اتكايي انشا الله


من به جواب سوالم نرسیدم.. جوابی هم از دوستان و مدیران بابت پیشنهادم نگرفتم. 
کسی هم راهی پیشنهاد نکرد. به نظر هم نمیاد چندان کسی به فکر فرو رفته باشه .. 

به هر حال شاید راه پیشرفت رفتن از این کشور باشه..

----------


## nila.CS

سلام دوستان
واقعا بحث جالبی رو شروع کردید من هم با نظرات شما موافقم و همچنین پیشنهاد amirjalili . اگه همچین بخشی داشته باشیم که عالیه البته من زیاد با تجربه نیستم و همیشه کارهایی که انجام دادم برای دل خودم بوده و اصلا به فکر پول درآوردن از برنامه نویسی نبودم گرچه گاهی یه پولی از ازش در اومده ولی خیلی ناچیز. همیشه خودم نشستم پشت کامپیوتر و فارغ از هر پروژه درسی یا کاری به این فکر کردم که دوست دارم چه برنامه ای بنویسم هر وقت کامپیوترمو باز میکنم محاله visual studio رو باز نکنم و کدی ننویسم یا مثلا ساعتها تو سایت برنامه نویس دنبال کدهای جدید نباشم هر وقت که اینجام ساعت برام وایمیسه و گذشت زمان رو احساس نمی کنم این به خاطر علاقه ی شدیدم به برنامه نویسیه ولی چون خیلی شنیدم از برنامه نویسها در مورد مشکلات این کار (مثل اون تاپیکی که پرسیده بود از برنامه نویس بودنت راضی هستی یا نه) تصمیم گرفتم هیچ وقت به برنامه نویسی به چشم یه شغل نگاه نکنم تمامی علاقه ام به برنامه نویسی در حالیه که رشته ام و کارم کاملا در یک مسیر دیگه ست گرچه احتیاج به برنامه نویسی هم داره ولی نه اونجوری حرفه ای ولی این دلیل نمی شه که نخوام یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای باشم منم دوست دارم اگه می خوام حتی یه خط کد می نویسم بدونم چی دارم می نویسم و کپی نکنم مثلا برای کار با پایگاه داده ی SQL برای مدت ها کدهایی رو که هر خطشو از یه سایت پیدا کرده بودم کپی می کردم ولی نمی دونستم یعنی چی ولی چند وقت پیش تو همین سایت یکی یه توضیحات کاملی در این مورد داده بود که دستشم درد نکنه تازه فهمیدم این code ها یعنی چی. شما که می گید برای حل این مشکلات برای یه مدت شرکت ها باید قید پول درآوردنو بزنن خوب چرا ما از خودمون شروع نکنیم فکر کنم شاید اینجا خیلی ها مثل من باشن یا حداقل هنوز دانشجو هستن و اونجوری وارد بازار کار نشدن و زیاد دنبال پول درآوردن نباشن  شماها که حرفه ای تر هستید بیایید و نسل آینده ی برنامه نویس ها رو به راه راست! هدایت کنید به ما ها یاد بدید که باید چیکار کنیم اون موقع ست که اوضاع اونقدر خوب می شه که کسایی مثل من هم می تونن به بازار برنامه نویسی اعتماد کنن و شغلشون با عشقشون یکی می شه

----------


## sia_2007

قسمتی از حرفهای شما صحیح است.
ولی ببینید دوستان؛ آیه یاس خواندن که معنی ندارد.
استاد ما گفته که من تو ایران پروژه ای ندیدم که احتیاج به بانکی بالاتر از Access داشته باشه.
من برای استادتون متاسفم؛ شاید ایشان اطلاعی از نحوه کار Desktop Engine ها Client/Server Engine ها نداشته ؛ شما که نباید مستقیما حرفهای ایشون رو در هر جایی نقل کنید.
---
دوستی آمده بود و تاپیکی برای Azure زده بود ؛ جوابهای داده شده و پالسها چندان مثبت نبود.
خیلی ها در این مملکت درست برنامه نمینویسند؛ اولیش خود من.
ولی باید دید راه حل چیست ؟
هر دانشجویی رو که میبینی؛ میگه تو دانشگاه ما VB و Pascal میگن.
به خدا 99% دانشجوهای دانشکده ما هم که توش ++C و C#‎‎ و JAVA و JSP؛ گفته میشه؛
به علاوه SQL Server و ... ؛ اون هم توسط استادهای حرفه ای که ماهانه چندین میلیون تومان از جاهی دیگر حقوق میگیرند؛ و فقط به عشق تحصیل میآیند و درس میدهند؛ ( استاد جاوای ما؛ مدیر پروژه طرح الکترونیک بانک تجارت بوده و باقی استادها هم به همین طریق ) ؛ هم هیچ غلطی نکردند.
نرم افزارهای مفت.
کجای دنیا یکی که 20 سال بیشتر نداره؛ یه 2008 MS SQL Server Enterprise جلوشه و داره روی Change Data Capture و Change Tracking کار میکنه ؟
کی تو این دنیا پول داره که به خاطر این که از Net. 3.5 فقط Extension Method و WPF اش رو یاد گرفته ؛ بیاد و Visual Studio 2008 Team System و Expression Studio 3 رو نصب کنه ؟
یه زمانی درد اینترنت بود.
الآن که تو خونه ها اینترنت 512kbps هست.
تو دانشگاه ها 4MB .
مشکل آموزشگاه هست ؟
میشه فقط 2 تا اشکال از 2 تا پک Total Training ماکروسافت برای ASP.NET بگیرید ؟
من روی سخنم با هیچ فرد خاصی نیست؛
متاسفانه این بهونه گیری ها کار اکثر ماها شده.
---
البته من وضع فعلی رو تایید نمیکنم.
متاسفانه برنامه نویسان C#‎‎ در ایران خیلی خیلی ضعیف تر از برنامه نویسان Delphi و جاوا کار میکنند.
و مطمئنا باید تلاش کنیم که به این وضعیت پیش نرویم.
متاسفانه ضعف برنامه نویسان C#‎‎ به پای خود پلتفرم Net Framework. نوشته میشود.
---
و اما حرف نهایی ؛ دوستان علاوه بر انتقاد ؛ راه حل هم پیشنهاد بدهند.
راه حل من این است :
ناامید نباشیم.
از امکانات موجود به بهترین نحوی استفاده کنیم.

سعی کنیم تا حد توان بهترین برنامه ها را بنویسیم.
سعی کنیم دیگران را هم رشد دهیم.
موفق باشید

----------


## misoft.ir

سلام
دوستان مطالب همتون مفید بود و از همتون ممنونم
افرادی مانند بنده که تازه کار هستند شاید به درستی نتونند راه خودشون رو پیدا کنند
پیشنهاد بنده اینه که اساتید لطف کنند و چندتا پروژه که تکراری نباشه تعریف کنند تا بقیه اونو جلو ببرند
با این کار هم به بقیه کمک کردید و هم سطح علمی برنامه نویس ها رو بالا بردید

----------


## fjm11100

آخ گفتي
آخ گفتي
تا زماني كه مديران شركتها كه هيچ دانش فني ندارند بخوان شخصا مصاحبه كنن...
تا زماني كه ميزان حقوق حرف اول و آخر را بزنه...
تا زماني كه توي پروژه هاي بزرگ كه اكثرا دولتي هستن بجاي دانش و عملكرد صحيح رابطه مهم باشه...
و تا هزاران درد ديگه كه اين علم IT بدبخت توي ايران گرفتارش است باشه
تا زماني كه رقابت سالم بجاي باند بازي نباشه همين آش و همين كاسه

----------


## sky_in_iran

نميخوام بحث خارج از موضوع بكنم اما در جواب استاد گراميمون *sia_2007 اين و بگم ما اصلا منكر حرف شما نيستيم آموزش هست ، كلاس هست ، استاد خوب هست همه اينا هستن اما اما اما همون استاد شما در*مدیريت پروژه طرح الکترونیک بانک تجارت خدايي ازشون بپرسيد چند درصد ايده داخلي بوده و توليد خودشون و چند درصد كپي برابر اصل يا فكر خارجيا بوده ؟؟؟؟ ترجمه يك متن و تبديل آن به كد هنر نيست دوست عزيز تمام سيستم بانكي ما و كارت سوخت همشون ايده و طرح براي دوستان خارجيه دوست خوبم ، استاد عزيز اين ها اصلا هنر نيست هنر توليده ايده و ساخت آن است و توليد نرم افزاري كه 100% توليد خودمون باشه نه باز بريم dll اونارو بياريم تو برناممون اين درست نيست . حرف ما يه چيزه توليد فكر ، توليد ايده ، توليد نرم افزار 100% داخلي چه اشكال داره ما در ايران گروهي مثل گوگل يا ياهو يا مايكروسافت يا اپل يا يا يا ، از يا زياده چرا اينجا تو ايران عزيز تو اين مملكتي كه با علم و فرهنگ معروفه همچين چيزي نباشه ؟

----------


## duke_saeed

سلام دوستان 
حرفای همه درسته 
راهکار عملی میخوایین ؟ من بهتون نشون میدم :

آیا شماها حاضرید جمع شید و وقت بذارید (مثلا از  3 ساعت درهفته شروع کنید) و یک پروژه توپ رو (هر کس از خونه خودش) جلو ببرید؟

همه شما میدونید که ایجاد و پیشبرد یه پروژه با فقط #c به تنهایی انجام نمیشه ، برای هر پروژه تخصص های مختلف لازمه 
به طور مثال یه پروژه مستقل حتی وب سایت خودشو میخواد که اونم تخصص های خودشو لازم داره
اگر بتونید جمع شید به تعداد مورد نیاز و هر کس با تخصص های خودش پیش بره ، میتونیم یه پروژه دست جمعی رو پیش ببریم که حتی ممکنه بعد از یک سال فروش هم بره و در این صورت حقوق معنویش به نسبت مال همه توسعه دهنده هاش خواهد بود.

من خودم متولد 1350 هستم و فارغ التحصیل نرم افزار صنعتی شریف (اینا رو برای تعریف نمیگم ، میگم که برای تصمیم گیریتون موثر باشه) هم کلی پروژه مدیریت کردم ، هم برنامه نویس #C هستم 

یه پروژه با هم تعریف خواهیم کرد و جلو خواهیم برد و موفق هم میشیم ، هر کس هم کار و بار و زندگی خودشو پیش میبره.
ضمن اینکه چون تعدادمون میتونه زیاد باشه ، تو محصول از تخصص های متنوع استفاده خواهیم کرد
نظرتون چیه ؟ :چشمک:

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام استاد duke_saeed  كاملا با نظر و پيشنهاد شما موافقم اميد وارم ديگر دوستان نيز همراه بشن شايد براي شروع و جمع شدن دوستان بهتر باشه يك پروژه تعريف كنيم شروع به تجزيه و تحليل بكنيم نظرتون چيه ؟
اينجوري دوستان بيشتر جذب ميشن فكر كنم البته پروژه چون قرار open source باشه احتمال سو استفاده هست و دوستان شايد از اين موضوع رنج ببرن و تمايلي به اين كار كم پيدا بشه واسه اينكه اين اطمينان بين دوستان باشه و با آغوش باز بيان لطفا راه حل ارائه بديد با سپاسگزاري از تمامي دوستان لطفا براي شروع پروژه هاي نچندان سخت درنظر بگيريد تا كساني كه تازه كارن نا اميد نشن و فكر كنن نميتونن همپاي اساتيد بيان و برن ، جوري پروژه تعريف بشه كه تمامي دوستان از مبتدي گرفته تا اساتيد بتونن در اون شركت كنن بازهم سپاسگزارم (مبتدي منظورم خودمم  :لبخند: )

----------


## misoft.ir

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> آیا شماها حاضرید جمع شید و وقت بذارید (مثلا از  3 ساعت درهفته شروع کنید) و یک پروژه توپ رو (هر کس از خونه خودش) جلو ببرید؟


سلام
اگر دوستان قابل بدونند من حاضرم :لبخند:

----------


## sia_2007

در مورد دیتابیس هم من کاملا پایه ام.
MS SQL Server
+
طراحی
ببینید دوستان اگر هر کسی کارش را درست انجام دهد؛ جایی برای ناراحتی وجود ندارد.
تمام حرف من همین است.
موفق باشید

----------


## nila.CS

سلام دوباره به همه دوستان
مثل اینکه همه راه افتادن فقط من عقب موندم من هم هستم حالا  اساتید عزیز کی پروژه رو تعریف می کنید؟ ما منتظریم. البته با اینکه از یه پروژه کوچیک شروع کنیم موافقم بالاخره باید هوای ما رو هم داشته باشید دیگه

----------


## sd.CSharpProgrammer

سلام دوستان
من هم با نظرتون موافقم و اگر قابل بدونید همراتون خواهم بود. تا جایی که بلدم کمک خواهم کرد.




> در مورد دیتابیس هم من کاملا پایه ام.
> MS SQL Server
> +
> طراحی


باز هم که گشتین و گشتین و چسبیدین به برنامه نویسی دیتابیس.
بابا ترو خدا یکم از تو کارای دیتابیسی بیاین بیرون!! به خدا حالمون بهم خورد از بس تو بازار برنامه حسابداری و انبارداری و حقوق و دستمزد و از این جور چیزا دیدیم!

یه زمانی با نرم افزاری به اسم زرنگار تو دنیا اسم و رسمی داشتیم که اون موقع مایکروسافت نمیدونست word چیه!!!!!! ولی نمیدونم چرا ییهو دیگه هیچ اثری از زرنگار نموند!!!

به خاطر خدا , اگه دنبال پیشرفت کشور تو زمینه برنامه نویسی و IT هستین تمام هوش و استعداد و تواناییهاتون رو فقط و فقط تو دیتابیس خلاصه نکنین!!!
مگه ما از شرکت هایی مثل adobe یا خیلی های دیگه چی کم داریم؟! اگه یکم از خودمون غیرت نشون بدیم اونا رو میذاریم تو جیب چپمون  :لبخند گشاده!: 

من فقط نظرم رو اعلام کردم. از تمامی دوستان معذرت میخوام اگه کمی لحنم تند بود (مخصوصاً از sia_2007 عزیز).

یه موضوع خوب انتخاب کنین.
تا جایی که بتونم کمک می کنم

----------


## duke_saeed

میبینم که همه داغه داغید ! :کف کرده!: 

فکر نمیکردم اینقدر استقبال کنید همه ، حالا که اومدید یه مقدار جدی ترش میکنیم.

اولا اون دوستی که گفته بود چون اپن سورسه ممکنه سوء استفاده شه ، با تشکر از نظر ایشون و احترام به نظرشون ، یادآوری میکنم که این کار راه داره و راهشو بلدیم و همه با هم تمرین خواهیم کرد!
ضمنا از قدیم گفتن تو نیکی میکن و در دجله انداز 
مگه گوگل قبل از اینکه سهامی عام شه و همشون پولدار شن ، یه عمر خدمات رایگان نمیداد ؟!
مگه فایرفاکس رایگان نیست ؟!
مگه فیس بوک الان نزدیک به 100 میلیارد دلار نمیارزه ؟!
یادتون باشه همتون از یه مشکل قدیمی شکایت میکردید : " این که چرا یه کار اساسی نرم افزاری هیچ وقت تو ایران درست انجام نشده" 
و اما . . . . . .  :متفکر: 
یادتون باشه ما داریم یه کار تیمی میکنیم ، 100% اختیاریه و همه شرایط تیم رو باید بپذیرن و  لزومی نداره که همه اعضای تیم از همه تصمیمات جمعی راضی باشن، چون مهم پیشرفت پروژه است. 

پس اولین قدم :  "تهیه آیین نامه اخلاقی و حرفه ای کار تیمی این گروهه" که من سعی میکنم امشب تهیه کنم و اعضا باید اونو بپذیرن و عضو شن.
لطفا نظر بدین ، ممنون و متشکر

----------


## sky_in_iran

مشتاقانه منتظر اين منشور هستم . شما زهمتش و داري ميكشي ممنون بعد طراحي منشور توسط استاد گرانقدر لطفا دوستان نظرشون و بدن تا بعد تاييد دوستان با پذيرفتن اون وارد كار بشيم و از حواشي دوري كنيم .
درباره open source حرفي كه زدم استاد منظورم اينه كه اين فرهنگ زياد بالا نيست و امكان داره دوستان كمتر بيان البته اعتراف مي كنم اشتباه كردم و اين فرهنگ بالاست از پيام هاي دوستان كامل معلومه از همه معذرت مي خوام بابت اين فكرم حلال كنيد :خجالت:

----------


## sia_2007

یکی از بهترین راه ها برای پیاده سازی حالت Client / Server ؛ استفاده از دیتابیس است.
به علاوه چندین Web Service
البته من از انتقادات چه تند و چه غیر تند ( اصلا چه معنی داره ؟ ) استقبال میکنم.
لکن شما دیتابیس را بیش از اون حد ندیده اید.
شاید مشکل زرنگار این بود که سایت مناسب پشتیبانی نداشت.
همانی که مایکروسافت خوبش را هم دارد.
همان سایتی که دیتابیسش MS SQL Server است.
فی الحال الآن وقت دعوا نیست.
---
در ضمن تصحیح میکنم که ارزش Microsoft ؛ 60 میلیارد دلار است.
و رقم 100 میلیارد دلار برای فیس بوک کاملا اشتباه است.
---
دوستان توصیه من این است که هر کسی عمیقا فکر کند و ببیند چه کاری میتواند برای خودش و آینده خودش ؛ و سایرین و در نهایت مملکتش میتواند انجام دهد ؟
---
یک پروژه #C برای شروع خوب است.
منتظر پاسخ سایر دوستان هستم.

----------


## Rejnev

*(این پست ویرایش شده)
توجه
تاپیک به نتیجه نرسیده پس ادامه پست ها رو نخونید
اگه خبری شد این قسمت رو حتما حذف خواهم کرد
1388/12/06*
با سلام.
معلومه پروژه تون حسابداریه چون معمولا با C#‎‎‎‎ پرنامه های اینچنینی مینویسند
پس لطفا اول پروژه رو تعریف کنید بعد زبان رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## duke_saeed

"در ضمن تصحیح میکنم که ارزش Microsoft ؛ 60 میلیارد دلار است.
و رقم 100 میلیارد دلار برای فیس بوک کاملا اشتباه است."

در واقع خبر صحیح تو این لینک هست که میدم خدمتتون :
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/25...ernet-company/

و اینجا نوشته ارزش مایکروسافت 293 میلیارد دلاره ، 
بابا یادتون رفته مگه فقط 43 میلیارد پول بیزبونو میخواست بده یاهو رو بخره  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی در مورد فیس بوک خبر قبلی رو نقل قول کردم که اشتباه بود و 15 میلیارد میارزه که بدین وسیله تصحیح و عذر خواهی میکنم :خجالت: 
راستی اون دوست خوب که گفت پروژتون حسابداریه باید عرض کنم ما هنوز به مرحله انتخاب پروژه نرسیدیم ، لطفا همتون در انتخاب پروژه مشارکت کنید
نکته بعدی اینکه لطفا همتون به این تاپیک امتیاز حداکثرو بدین که بیاد بالا

ممنون و نظر بدین

----------


## sia_2007

متاسفانه در مورد ارزش شرکتها اغواگری میکنند؛ شما باور نکنید.
دوستان نظری ندارند ؟
بابا ما که رفتیم تو فاز راه حل؛ پس دوستانی که ناراحت بودند حالا کجا هستند ؟
شاید یکی از بهترین گزینه ها CMS باشد؛ ولی من یکی که از وب دو زار بیشتر اطلاع ندارم.
شاید اگه چند نفر مثل خودم بودن میزدیم تو کار CLR Integration در SQL Server
قابل توجه دوستانی که دیتابیس رو تو حسابداری خلاصه کرده اند.

----------


## duke_saeed

این نسخه به روز شده ، چون طولانیه نخونیدش ، برید نسخه آپدیت شدش رو بخونید :قلب: 

به نام خداآیین نامه حرفه ای و اخلاقی شرکت در پروژه برنامه نویسی تیمی (ویرایش 28/9/88)

این جانب (آی دی سایت برنامه نویس) با خواست شخصی قاطع و با مطالعه و پذیرش کلیه مفاد زیر درخواست عضویت در پروژه برنامه نویسی گروهی را مینمایم:

1- تعریف پروژه
پروژه گروهی برنامه نویسی که از این پس اختصارا پروژه نامیده می شود عبارت است از طراحی،توسعه،پیاده سازی، ارائه و بهبود نرم افزاری که با توافق اعضای سابق گروه تعریف خواهد گردید که شرح و قابلیت های مطابق مستندات موجود خواهد شد.

2- تعریف اعضای همکار
کلیه اعضای گروه که در مراحل توسعه فکری، انتخاب راه حل ، طراحی و مدل سازی، تحلیل سیستم ، مستند‌سازی، کدنویسی، آزمون ماجول‌ها و نرم‌افزار کلی، ایده‌پردازی‌های جنبی، انجام خدمات مرتبط و نگهداری و آپدیت وب‌سایت، بهینه‌سازی، پکیجینگ، ارائه و خدمات پس از ارائه و یا سایر موارد مرتبط وقت و انرژی و دانش خود را صرف نمایند اعضای همکار گروه نامیده می‌شوند.
3- تعریف امتیاز همکاری
حسب میزان زمان و انرژی مصروفه و همچنین بازدهی هر یک از اعضای همکار گروه، امتیازی به وی تعلق می‌گیرد که در نهایت نشان‌دهنده سهم معنوی آن عضو در گروه خواهد بود
میزان امتیاز دهی به هر شخص پس از مشورت با اعضای گروه در ویرایش های آتی این آیین نامه به اطلاع خواهد رسید.
3- قوانین کلی
کلیه اعضای همکار به صورت اختیاری و بدون انتظار مادی خاصی و در جهت ارتقای دانش برنامه‌نویسی خود و تمرین یک پروژه برنامه نویسی تیمی در اختیار پروژه خواهند بود.
چنانچه اعضا جهت همکاری خود با گروه ، ارتباطات اینترنتی، نقل و انتقال ، خرید کتب علمی و عضویت در پایگاه‌های دانش و امثال آن متحمل هزینه و صرف زمان ‌گردند. هیچ تعهدی برای سایر اعضای همکار ایجاد نخواهد شد.
در جهت ارتقا و تمرین نحوه همکاری تیمی،ارتباطات پروژه، جلسات، رد و بدل شدن مستندات و کدها و طرح ها و ایده‌ها کلا به صورت اینترنتی خواهند بود، مگر در مواردی که با تصمیم جمعی باشد. 
چنانچه محصول این پروژه به هر نحو ممکن در آینده به فروش برسد و منجر به درآمدهای مادی گردد، منافع مادی آن بر اساس تصمیم جمعی و امتیازات اعضای همکار ، بین این اعضا توزیع خواهد گردید و/یا صرف توسعه و بهینه‌سازی محصول فعلی و یا محصولات دیگر می‌گردد.
اعضای همکار، مراتب سازمانی حرفه‌ای تعریف شده در پروژه را می‌پذیرند و قبول می‌کنند که فقط در حوزه‌های عملیاتی خود قابلیت تاثیر گذاری در روند پروژه را خواهند داشت و در سایر موارد تصمیم جمعی را قبول می‌نمایند ، هر چند که بر خلاف نظر شخصی ایشان باشد.
اعضای همکار با ارائه دانش ، ایده ، کد ، طرح و یا سایر موارد مشابه حقی برای خود نسبت به سایر اعضا ایجاد نمی‌کنند، مشارکت در پروژه می‌تواند مستلزم ارائه و انتقال بخشی از دانش برنامه نویسی و سایر معلومات مرتبط هر عضو خواهد بود.
کلیه اعضا می‌بایست حداقل دو هفته قبل از قطع همکاری با پروژه ، کار خود را تحویل دهند که در غیر این صورت کلیه امتیازات ایشان باطل خواهد شد.
ارائه کارهای نامطلوب، بی‌کیفیت و اشتباه و عدم به اشتراک گذاری دانش تخصصی به اعضای همکار تذکر داده خواهد شد و موجب تنزل امتیاز ارائه کننده آن می‌گردد.
ارائه کارهای با کیفیت، مطلوب و به موقع موجب ارتقا امتیاز عضو همکار ارائه کننده آن می‌گردد.
کلیه حقوق مادی و معنوی پروژه بر اساس میزان امتیاز اعضا همکار متعلق به ایشان است.
پایان نسخه 28/9/1388


(لطفا نظر بدین که تصحیح و تکمیل کنیم)

----------


## sia_2007

کاملا مفید است.
گنجانده شود پس از تایید آیین نامه حرفه ای ؛ تغییر در بندهای آن لازم به تایید اکثریت اعضاست.

----------


## Rejnev

چیزی فراگیر میشه که کاربردی باشه، کامل باشه،ارزان و یا رایگان باشه،کار با اون آسان باشه،لازم باشه،قابل اجرا باشه و...
با این تفاسیر باید پروژه رو انتخاب کرد.به نظر من اگر یکی از آیتم های بالا نباشه پروژه به سر انجام نمیرسه.
در ضمن عجله نداشته باشید.دنبال یک ایده درست و حسابی بگردین.

----------


## duke_saeed

> چیزی فراگیر میشه که کاربردی باشه، کامل باشه،ارزان و یا رایگان باشه،کار با اون آسان باشه،لازم باشه،قابل اجرا باشه و...
> 
> با این تفاسیر باید پروژه رو انتخاب کرد.به نظر من اگر یکی از آیتم های بالا نباشه پروژه به سر انجام نمیرسه.
> در ضمن عجله نداشته باشید.دنبال یک ایده درست و حسابی بگردین.


تا حدود بسیار زیادی موافقم ، ممنونم از نظرتون ، به ایده پردازی هم می رسیم، 
اگر پله به پله بخواییم جلو بریم فعلا چیزی که مهمه ایجاد شرایط مناسب برای عضویت افراد مناسبه
فکر میکنم اعضای اولیه تشکیل دهنده حداقل میبایست 10 نفری باشن (یه چیزی مثل هیئت موسسین)

لطفا نظر بدین

----------


## duke_saeed

به نام خدا
آیین نامه حرفه ای و اخلاقی شرکت در پروژه برنامه نویسی تیمی (ویرایش 29/9/88)

این جانب (آی دی سایت برنامه نویس) با خواست شخصی قاطع و با مطالعه و پذیرش کلیه مفاد زیر درخواست عضویت در پروژه برنامه نویسی گروهی را مینمایم:
1- تعریف پروژه
پروژه گروهی برنامه نویسی که از این پس اختصارا پروژه نامیده می شود عبارت است از طراحی،توسعه،پیاده سازی، ارائه و بهبود نرم افزاری که با توافق اعضای متناسب گروه تعریف خواهد گردید که شرح و قابلیت های آن، مطابق مستندات در موقع مناسب موجود خواهد شد.

2- تعریف اعضای همکار و نقش همکاری
کلیه اعضای گروه که در مراحل توسعه فکری، انتخاب راه حل ، طراحی و مدل سازی، تحلیل سیستم ، مستند‌سازی، کدنویسی، آزمون ماجول‌ها و نرم‌افزار کلی، ایده‌پردازی‌های جنبی، انجام خدمات مرتبط و نگهداری و آپدیت وب‌سایت، بهینه‌سازی، پکیجینگ، ارائه و خدمات پس از ارائه و یا سایر موارد مرتبط وقت و انرژی و دانش خود را صرف نمایند اعضای همکار گروه نامیده می‌شوند.
نقش همکاری "سمت"ی است که هر عضو همکار در پروژه به عهده می‌گیرد. هر عضو همکار قادر است تعداد نامحدودی نقش همکاری را بر عهده داشته باشد به شرطی که وظایف خود را به موقع و با کیفیت مناسب به انجام برساند.
3- تعریف امتیاز همکاری
حسب میزان زمان و انرژی مصروفه و سطح نقش همکاری هر یک از اعضای همکار گروه، امتیازی به وی تعلق می‌گیرد که در نهایت نشان‌دهنده سهم مادی و معنوی آن عضو در گروه خواهد بود
میزان امتیاز دهی به هر شخص پس از مشورت با اعضای گروه مطابق دستورالعمل های آتی به اطلاع خواهد رسید.
3- قوانین کلی
کلیه اعضای همکار به صورت اختیاری و بدون انتظار مادی خاصی و در جهت ارتقای دانش برنامه‌نویسی خود و تمرین یک پروژه برنامه نویسی تیمی در اختیار پروژه خواهند بود.
چنانچه اعضا جهت همکاری خود با گروه ، ارتباطات اینترنتی، نقل و انتقال ، خرید کتب علمی و عضویت در پایگاه‌های دانش و امثال آن متحمل هزینه و صرف زمان ‌گردند. هیچ تعهدی برای سایر اعضای همکار ایجاد نخواهد شد.
در جهت ارتقا و تمرین نحوه همکاری تیمی،ارتباطات پروژه، جلسات، رد و بدل شدن مستندات و کدها و طرح ها و ایده‌ها کلا به صورت اینترنتی خواهند بود، مگر در مواردی که با تصمیم جمعی باشد. 
چنانچه محصول این پروژه به هر نحو ممکن در آینده به فروش برسد و منجر به درآمدهای مادی گردد، منافع مادی آن بر اساس تصمیم جمعی و امتیازات اعضای همکار ، بین این اعضا توزیع خواهد گردید و/یا صرف توسعه و بهینه‌سازی محصول فعلی و یا محصولات دیگر می‌گردد.
اعضای همکار، مراتب سازمانی حرفه‌ای و نقش همکاری تعریف شده در پروژه را می‌پذیرند و قبول می‌کنند که فقط در حوزه‌های عملیاتی خود قابلیت تاثیر گذاری در روند پروژه را خواهند داشت و در سایر موارد تصمیم جمعی را قبول می‌نمایند ، هر چند که بر خلاف نظر شخصی ایشان باشد.
اعضای همکار با ارائه دانش ، ایده ، کد ، طرح و یا سایر موارد مشابه حقی برای خود نسبت به سایر اعضا ایجاد نمی‌کنند، مشارکت در پروژه می‌تواند مستلزم ارائه و انتقال بخشی از دانش برنامه نویسی و سایر معلومات مرتبط هر عضو باشد.
کلیه اعضا می‌بایست حداقل دو هفته قبل از قطع همکاری با پروژه ، کار خود را تحویل دهند که در غیر این صورت کلیه امتیازات ایشان باطل خواهد شد.
ارائه کارهای نامطلوب، بی‌کیفیت و اشتباه و عدم به اشتراک گذاری دانش تخصصی به اعضای همکار تذکر داده خواهد شد و موجب تنزل امتیاز ارائه کننده آن می‌گردد.
ارائه کارهای با کیفیت، مطلوب و به موقع موجب ارتقا امتیاز عضو همکار ارائه کننده آن می‌گردد.
کلیه اعضا می‌بایست شئونات حرفه‌ای و اخلاقی را رعایت نموده، از استفاده از الفاظ زشت و ناروا در عرف جامعه پرهیز نموده و از پست نمودن تصاویر،مطالب و لینک‌های نامناسب خودداری نمایند، در غیر این صورت بعد از یک بار تذکر و تکرار مجدد از تیم اخراج گردیده و امتیاز ایشان باطل می‌گردد.
کلیه اعضای همکار موظف هستند عملیات سپرده شده به ایشان را به نحو مطلوب و به موقع به انجام برسانند.
این اعضا موظفند از ارائه شرح عملیات به سایر افراد عضو و یا غیر عضو  تا قبل از اعلام رسمی پایان پروژه خودداری نمایند تا بدین وسیله این پروژه از جاسوسی‌های طراحی و اجرایی در امان بماند. کلیه اعضایی که این بند را رعایت ننمایند، در صورت اثبات بدون اخطار قبلی با حذف امتیاز از پروژه حذف خواهند شد.
انتقاد از هر کدام از مراحل پروژه آزاد است، چه در محدوده عملیاتی اعضای همکار باشد و یا نباشد.
پس از تایید این آیین نامه ، تغییر در بندهای آن مستلزم تایید اکثریت امتیازی اعضاست.
پایان نسخه 29/9/1388

 ببخشید طولانی شد ولی کاریش نمیشد کرد ، کلی روش فکر کردم ، جون هر کی دوست دارید نظر بدید  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Rejnev

این جانب (Mohammad_Bagherani) با خواست شخصی قاطع و با مطالعه و پذیرش کلیه مفاد بالا درخواست عضویت در پروژه برنامه نویسی گروهی را مینمایم
فعالیتها:
C#‎‎,Database design,modeling and constructing with UML and RUP Methodology,multiLayer Programming
VC++‎‎ programming,graphic design and web design with html, css, php, asp, javascript, ajax

----------


## duke_saeed

> این جانب (Mohammad_Bagherani) با خواست شخصی قاطع و با مطالعه و پذیرش کلیه مفاد زیر درخواست عضویت در پروژه برنامه نویسی گروهی را مینمایم


به شما تبریک میگم ، شما اولین عضو هستید ، چون من هنوز خودم عضو نشدم  :بامزه:  که الان میشم و در واقع من نفر دوم هستم 
فعالیت های من هم مدیریت پروژه ، تحلیل سیستم ، توسعه کامپوننت های رابط کاربری و برنامه نویسی #C

----------


## sky_in_iran

باسلام و خسته نباشيد و تشكر فراوان از استاد duke_saeed  كه زهمت آيين نامه رو كشيدن منم اگه دوستان قابل بدونن عضويت خودم و اعلام مي كنم . ويه خواهش و تمنا از همه دوستان دارم براي پيشرفت كار لطفا از بحث هاي متفرقه لطفا خودداري كنيد و در راستاي پيشرفت كار قدم برداريد به عنوان مثال بحث بر سر هزينه يا ارزش مالي شركت ها نفعي به حال ما نداره و اين گونه بحث ها جاش اينجا نيست لطفا از اين جور بحث ها و متفرقه دوري كنيد اين فقط يه تذكر دوستانه بود قصد بي ادبي نداشتم .
يه پيشنهاديم داشتم يه گروه نياز به يك تيم مديريتي خوب داره يك تيم 3 الي 4 نفر مديريتي تشكيل بشه كه كار مديريت گروه به عهده بگيرن و براي ثبت نام دوستان فقط گذاشتن يك پيام كافي نيست دوستان پس از تشكليل گروه مديريتي يك mail به نام گروه درست كنند كساني كه ميخوان عضو بشن اطلاعات خودشون و سابقه و تجارب و آموزه هاي خودشون و بفرستن و بر اساس اين اطلاعات اول گروه بندي داشته باشيم و اين گروه بندي و به همه اعلام كنيم و بعد از تعريف پروژه شرو به كار كنيم . لطفا عضو گيري رسمي و براي اون زمان بزاريد . براي انتخاب 3و4 نفرم يك انتخابات كوچيك تو تاپيك بزاريم ، كانديده ها خودشون و معرفي كنند بعد يك روز سر يك ساعت مين همه بيان و راي گيري انجام بشه البته اين يك پيشنهاده دوستان اگه پيشنهاد بهتري دارن بگن استقبال مي كنيم 
با سپاس از همه شما دوستان

----------


## duke_saeed

:چشمک: 


> باسلام و خسته نباشيد و تشكر فراوان از استاد duke_saeed كه زهمت آيين نامه رو كشيدن منم اگه دوستان قابل بدونن عضويت خودم و اعلام مي كنم . ويه خواهش و تمنا از همه دوستان دارم براي پيشرفت كار لطفا از بحث هاي متفرقه لطفا خودداري كنيد و در راستاي پيشرفت كار قدم برداريد به عنوان مثال بحث بر سر هزينه يا ارزش مالي شركت ها نفعي به حال ما نداره و اين گونه بحث ها جاش اينجا نيست لطفا از اين جور بحث ها و متفرقه دوري كنيد اين فقط يه تذكر دوستانه بود قصد بي ادبي نداشتم .
> يه پيشنهاديم داشتم يه گروه نياز به يك تيم مديريتي خوب داره يك تيم 3 الي 4 نفر ...
> با سپاس از همه شما دوستان


 شما هم خوش اومدین ، منم موافقم ، بحث های جانبی رو میتونیم بذاریم برای جای دیگه.
و اما راجع به تیم مدیریت و اینجور حرف ها. . .
من قصد دارم یه ساختاری ایجاد کنم که بعدها اگر لازم شد بشه به یه شرکت تبدیلش کرد و سهامداراشم همین برنامه نویس ها باشن ، در واقع همین الان هم با همین نظام پیش میریم ولی ادامه کار بستگی به موفقیت تیم داره ، هنوز خیلی کم هستیم و ایجاد تیم مدیریتی 3 یا 4 نفره تکرار تلخ تجربه های شرکت هایی هست که ماشالا همشون مدیرن 
فعلا هم بهتره تو امید و آرزو و خیال سیر نکنیم و واقع بینانه عمل کنیم .
ما یه اساسنامه احتیاج خواهیم داشت که اون تو نحوه انتخاب مدیران ذکر میشه ولی مال الان نیست . 
اولش یه هویت باید ایجاد کنیم ، مثل یک اسم ، که به اون اسم شناخته بشیم. منظورم اسم محصول نیست ، اسم گروه هست ، پیشنهاد اسم رو همه میتونید اینجا مطرح کنید.
من یه پیشنهاد میدم ، البته بازم فکر میکنم ، شما هم پیشنهاد بدید :
"باکتری ارگانی است که به سرعت تکثیر میشه و تقریبا سریعترین موجود تکثیر شونده تو دنیاس، میتونیم اسم گروه رو بذاریم bacteria"  :بامزه:  
البته یه ذره شوخی بود ولی جدا دنبال اسم و لوگو باشید
دوم اینکه 2 نفر و سه نفر و ده نفر کافی نیست ، ما اینجا حداقل 25 عضو نیاز داریم ، مگه ایده اصلی غیر از اینه که کار تیمی بزرگ انجام بشه ؟؟؟؟ ما همه جور تخصص نیاز داریم ، برنامه نویس از همه رقم ، حتی گرافیست و طراح وب و . . .
پس بجنبید و تو دوست و آشنا و همکار و اینترنت و . . . دنبال عضو بگردید :قلب:

----------


## captain_black81

باسلام و تشکر
1- عضویت بنده رو بپذیرید
2- اگه ممکنه شرایط اصلاح آیین نامه رو در خود آیین نامه بذارید، تا مثل اکثر آیین نامه های این کشور تاریخ مصرف نداشته باشه
3- بر خلاف دوستانی که کلی آیه یاس خونده بودن هم باید بگم که ما داریم تو همین ایران و با همین سی شارپ خوب پول در میاریم! و پروژه های بزرگی برداشتیم/
اولین شرط اینه که از مشکلات کار نباید ترسید

اگه یه آدم صفر کیلومتر و با 50% استعداد 10-15 روز به همین سایت ور بره میتونه کلی برنامه بنویسه پس لطفا ارزش خودتونو در حد یک کدنویس پایین نیارید/

در واقع مشکل ماها توی تحلیله
چون تحلیل خوبی از شرایط کشور و جامعه نداریم و نیازهارو نمیدونیم و آینده رو هم پیش بینی نمیکنیم پس نمیتونیم برنامه های خوبی بنویسیم/

اون دوستانیم که هی بحث پارتی و اینارو مطرح میکنن:
یه دوستی دارم که برنامه بیمارستانی مینویسه و اینقدر برنامش قوی هست که تمام بیمارستانای دولتی اومدنو  میلیونی واسش پول میدن/ اینو بدونین که هر مدیری که میاد جدا از پارتی بازی بفکر منافع و موندن خودشم هست. پس باید کاری کنین که بفهمه بشما نیاز داره

اینم بگم که هر کدوم از ما یه برنامه قوی واسه همه عمرش بسه
یعنی به خونه تو زعفرانیه و سانتافه و سفر خارجی و ... ختم میشه حتما  :خجالت: 

با تشکر

----------


## nila.CS

ممنون از جناب duke_saeed به خاطر آیین نامه ی کاملی که تهیه کردن این طور که می بینم با این شروع خوب به پای مایکروسافت نرسیم به Adobe که می رسیم (سالی که نکوست از بهارش پیداست)   :تشویق: من هم تمامی مفاد آیین نامه رو می پذیرم و اعلام آمادگی می کنم که در هر قسمتی که بتونم کمک کنم البته بخش خاصی رو نمی تونم نام ببرم ولی از اونجایی که ما همیشه یه پروژه رو از اول تا آخر تنهایی پیش بردیم با هر قسمت آشنایی مختصری دارم ولی هر بخشی که همکاری کنم در کنار اساتید و با کمکشون می تونم جلو برم

----------


## amir.khanlari

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من هم تمامی مفاد ایین نامه رو می پذیرم و امیدوارم که در آینده همکاری خوبی داشته باشیم .

----------


## duke_saeed

> باسلام و تشکر
> 1- عضویت بنده رو بپذیرید
> 2- اگه ممکنه شرایط اصلاح آیین نامه رو در خود آیین نامه بذارید، تا مثل اکثر آیین نامه های این کشور تاریخ مصرف نداشته باشه
> 3- بر خلاف دوستانی که کلی آیه یاس خونده بودن هم باید بگم که ما داریم تو همین ایران و با همین سی شارپ خوب پول در میاریم! و پروژه های بزرگی برداشتیم/
> . . .
> ینم بگم که هر کدوم از ما یه برنامه قوی واسه همه عمرش بسه
> یعنی به خونه تو زعفرانیه و سانتافه و سفر خارجی و ... ختم میشه حتما 
> 
> با تشکر


سلام دوست من ، به شما و دو نفر بعدی که عضو شدن صمیمانه تبریک میگم
 :قلب: 
یه یادآوری کوچولو این که خیلی از دوستانی که اینجا هستن درآمدهای خیلی خوبی از این کار دارن (تایید حرف شما) ولی مشکل ما در حال حاضر کسب درآمد نیست
البته این راه اگر موفقیت آمیز بشه ممکنه منجر به کسب درآمدهای آنچنانی هم بشه 
حالا عرض میکنم 
ببینید سوابق این تاپیک رو که بررسی کنیم میبینیم همه برنامه نویس های مبتدی تا حرفه ای به یک نتیجه مشترک رسیدن که تو ایران کار بزرگ انجام نشده (باز هم تایید حرف شما که هر کس فقط یه رشته رو گرفته و درآمد خوبی هم داره)
ما تصمیم گرفتیم یه آزمایش کنیم ببینیم آیا میشه وضعیت رو عوض کرد ؟ آیا میشه با همکاری هم یه کار بزرگ کرد ؟ آیا میشه پایه یه شرکت بزرگ رو در آینده ریخت ؟ آیا میشه ایدهای نو رو اجرایی کرد ؟ و امثال اینها
خیلیامون مثل من اعتقاد داریم که میشه . . . ، من فکر میکنم همه دوستانی که اعلام آمادگی کردن همین اعتقادو دارن.
پس تا آخر پروژه اول دندون رو جیگر میذاریم و نتیجه رو بررسی میکنیم ، اگر از نظر اعضا قابل قبول بود با شکل سازمان یافته تری میریم جلو.

فرضیات من اینه که :
1- همه دوستانی که اینجا عضو میشن کار و زندگی دارن و وقت کمی میتونن صرف کنن ، ولی عشق و علاقه به پیشبرد پروژه رو دارن.
2- کسی اینجا با بی میلی عضو نشده ، همه انرژی لازم برای اجرای کاری که به عهده میگیرن رو دارن
3- ما در حال حاضر مدیر یا تیم مدیریتی نداریم ، همه به صورت برابر حرکت رو استارت میزنیم ، من هم فقط نقش هماهنگ کننده دارم و تجربیات مدیریتی رو با خودم اینجا میارم و نه عنوان مدیریتی رو ، درسته که ما با ساختار یک شرکت سازمان یافته میریم جلو ولی کسی عنوانی رو یدک نمیکشه
4- هر کس فقط باید یه کار خیلی کوچیک انجام بده ، اگر غیر از این باشه اشتباه محضه ، پروژه نباید به هیچ یک از اعضا وابسته باشه، اغلب شما یه پروژه رو گرفتید و از A تا Z رو خودتون انجام دادید ، این رو تو این پروژه باید فراموش کنید ، فقط و فقط یه تیکه خیلی کوچیک 
ولی درست و قشنگ و مرتب ، حالا بعدا میگم چطوری
5- اینجا برای حدود 40 نفر کار داریم ، ولی نمیدونم که بتونیم اینقدر عضو جمع کنیم یا نه ، حالا هر چقدر شد جلو میریم تا ببینیم خدا چی میخواد
6- ما به تخصص های مختلف نیاز داریم از تحلیل سیستم گرفته تا ++C گرفته تا #C و دیتابیس و گرافیک و Ajax و الی آخر (اینم بعدا بهتون میگم چرا و چطور)

دو تا مطلب قبلی رو هم یادآوری میکنم :
الف - رو اسم گروه نظر بدین
ب- دوستای برنامه نویستون رو دعوت کنید اینجا

موفق باشید

----------


## amir.khanlari

اسم پیشنهادی بنده (نظر شخصی خودمو می گم) :
"گروه نرم افزاری سپهر"

----------


## duke_saeed

> اسم پیشنهادی بنده (نظر شخصی خودمو می گم) :
> "گروه نرم افزاری سپهر"


قبلا موجود بوده :
http://sepehrsoft.40sotoon.net/
http://www.sepehrsystems.com/

----------


## duke_saeed

راجع به اسم باید بگم که خیلی مهمه ،
این اسم به ما هویت میده ،
سعی کنید خلاقانه و خاص باشه
محدودیت های اسم گذاری برای شرکت ها رو هم فراموش کنید
ما اینجا اسم گروه داریم ، نه شرکت

ولی مهم تر از اسم ، دنبال عضو بگردید  :لبخند گشاده!: !

----------


## mjelecom

سلام
جناب sia_2007 شما به نکات خوبی اشاره کردید.
1- ایکاش نام استادتان (اگر اقای دکتر حاجی غلامعلی هستند) را می آوردید. از دیدگاه من استاد مجرب و متعهدی هستند و نام نبردن از ایشان کم لطفی بود.
2- اگر واقعا پایبند به صحبت های مطرح شده هستید، تاکید می کنم واقعا. ارتباط با جناب دکتر حاجی غلامعلی و پروژه های open source می تواند برای شروع کافی باشد. جالب است بدانید ایشان در خارج از ایران مدیر پروژه بوده اند و در مباحث پایگاه داده بسیار قدر هستند.
البته بنده کوچکتر از اونم که بخوام به کسی راه نشون بدم ولی به شخصیتی که اشاره کردم اطمینان کامل دارم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## duke_saeed

> سلام
> جناب sia_2007 شما به نکات خوبی اشاره کردید.
> 1- ایکاش نام استادتان (اگر اقای دکتر حاجی غلامعلی هستند) را می آوردید. از دیدگاه من استاد مجرب و متعهدی هستند و نام نبردن از ایشان کم لطفی بود.
> 2- اگر واقعا پایبند به صحبت های مطرح شده هستید، تاکید می کنم واقعا. ارتباط با جناب دکتر حاجی غلامعلی و پروژه های open source می تواند برای شروع کافی باشد. جالب است بدانید ایشان در خارج از ایران مدیر پروژه بوده اند و در مباحث پایگاه داده بسیار قدر هستند.
> البته بنده کوچکتر از اونم که بخوام به کسی راه نشون بدم ولی به شخصیتی که اشاره کردم اطمینان کامل دارم.
> موفق باشید.


بر خلاف انتظار شما پروژه ما Open Source نخواهد بود  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sky_in_iran

اين ليست دوستاني كه تا الان عضو شدن :
mohammad_bagherani و duke_saeed و sky_in_iran و captain_black81 و nila.CS و amir.khanlari 
اميدوارم دوستان بيشتري تشريف بيارن . در باره اسم نظر من اينه كه البته باز ميگم نظر شخصيه من اينه كه يه اسم با مسما كه همه چيز درش ديده شده باشه ميتونه از اسامي طبيعت ايران عزيز باشه يا از تاريخ و يا خيلي چيزاي ديگه من نام سبلان و پيشنهاد ميدم  . (لطفا و خواهشن از اسامي خارجي يا با ريشه خارجي استفاده نكنيد وطني از همه چيز بهتره)

----------


## Devilprogramer

بنده هم هستم و مفاد رو مي پذيرم

----------


## ali_mnkt

با سلام خدمت دوستان

کار خوبی رو شروع کردین اما به نظر من سریعتر به موضوع اصلی که تعریف پروژه است بپردازین

بهتره . اگه موضوع و دامنه کاری مشخص بشه به نظر من می شه افراد بیشتری جذب کرد.

البته این هشدار رو هم بدم که تجربه ثابت کرده که اگه بیش از اندازه به موضوع های جانبی 

پرداخته بشه از اصل موضوع دوور میشیم و به هیچ جایی نمی رسیم. اگه باور ندارین یه جستجو

تو همین سایت بزنید تاپیک هایی رو که با هزاران  شور و اشتیاق شروع شدن و به هیچ

نتیجه ای نرسیدن.

من هم آماده همکاری هستم 

(نه زیاد حرفه ای ) C#‎ , Sql server , Asp.net


یه پیشنهاد فکر کنم اگه یه پروژه بخواد اصولی نوشته بشه استفاده از معماری های لایه ای

مثلا معماری سه لایه خیلی مهمه  که فکر کنم اکثر دوستان تو این موضوع ضعف داشته

باشن به نظرم اگه یکی از دوستان تو این ضمینه تجربه اجرایی داره اعلام آمادگی کنه خیلی

می تونه کمک کنه .

----------


## sia_2007

دوستان در زمینه MS SQL Server هم میتوانید روی من حساب نمایید.
تمام و کمال
ضمن پذریش مفاد.
برای این که کم لطفی نشود؛ اسم استادمان را نوشتم؛ و سپس آنرا پاک کردم.
لکن آن آقایی که فرمودید نیستند.
موفق باشید

----------


## bghad1

سلام......
اميدوارم حال همگي خوب باشه...

من bghad1 با آدرس ايميل bghad1@gmail.com اعلام آمادگي ميكنم براي عضويت در گروه...

راستش من اونجوري كه ساير بچه ها رو ديدم مثل اينكه كار خاصي ازم بر نمياد..
فقط همون C#‎ رو در حدود كدنويسي مي دونم ديگه(البته خودمم دانشجوي نرم افزارم)

اميدوارم كه بتونم با شما دوستاي عزيزم همكاري كنم و مفيد واقع بشم...

البته شايد خيلي وقتا بتونم ايده هم بدم...

با تشكر از همه

فعلا خدانگهدار.....

----------


## Rejnev

> به نظر من سریعتر به موضوع اصلی که تعریف پروژه است بپردازین بهتره.اگه موضوع و دامنه کاری مشخص بشه به نظر من می شه افراد بیشتری جذب کرد.
> 
> .


درست میگید ولی همونطور که (duke_saeed) اشاره کرد اول باید یک نام انتخاب کنیم تا از پراکندگی جلوگیری بشه و بدونیم که عضو یک گروه هستیم و بقیه رو دعوت به همکاری در گروه کنیم.
برای انتخاب اسم هم ترجیحا اسمهای منحصر به فرد و ناب و نه تکراری استفاده بشه بهتره.
سبلان تکراریه. هر اسمی رو که انتخاب می کنید توی موتور جستجو سرچ کنید ببینید قبلا استفاده نشده باشه.

----------


## Rejnev

> راستش من اونجوري كه ساير بچه ها رو ديدم مثل اينكه كار خاصي ازم بر نمياد.


اختیار دارین
عنوان تاپیک رو فراموش نکنید.(جایی برای پیشرفت یک برنامه نویس(سی شارپ))
هر کس هر چقدر در توانش هست کافیه.

----------


## FastCode

منم میخواهم توی گروه عضو بشم اگر ممکنه.
تخصصهای بنده:
C#‎‎ VB SQL

----------


## duke_saeed

سلام دوباره ، همتون به گروه خوش اومدین  :قلب: 
یه خیر خوب بهتون میدم :
پروژه تعریف شدو اما :
الف- خصوصیات پروژه :
- این پروژه تا حالا به هیچ وجه ایران ، و نه به این شکلی که مد نظر ما هست تو هیچ جای دنیا پیاده سازی نشده
- این پروژه نرم افزار مدیریت اطلاعات نیست (مثل حسابداری و مدیریت اسناد و امثال اون)
- این پروژه نرم افزار آنلاین هم نیست (مثل وب سایت و انواع وب اپلیکیشن و ...)
- این پروژه سیستم عامل هم نیست
- این پروژه اپن سورس هم نیست
پس چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
در این لحظه فقط میگم یک Utility هست. بسیار کارآمد و مورد نیاز همه
(آنتی ویروس و فایروال هم نیست ها) 
حالا چرا نمیگیم چیه ؟؟
چند نفر از دوستان که بعضیاشون تو این گروه هم هستن (بقیشون هم به زودی Join میشن) ، این پروژه رو تعریف کردن 
همه ما به کمک هم این پروژه رو پیاده سازی میکنیم ، بعد از اجرا رونمایی میشه
در واقع هر کس یه کار کوچیکی داره انجام میده ولی نمیدونه مربوط به کدوم قسمته یا اصلا چی کار داره میکنه  :بامزه: 
اینطوری واقعا میشه مثل شرکت های بزرگی که تو دنیا اسم و رسمی دارن 
ضمن اینکه هیچ رقیبی نمیتونه قبل از نهایی شدن محصول ایده رو بدزده 
(یه مثال هم بزنم : تو شرکت های خودروسازی ، هر گروه داره یک قطعه با مشخصات معین رو طراحی و پیاده سازی میکنه ولی نمیدونه مال چه ماشینیه ، آخر سر مثلا میبینن که قطعه مال فلان سری از بنز بوده که بعد از رونمایی مشخص میشه) 
ب- تخصص های مورد نیاز در پروژه
- برنامه نویس (++C) در حد نوشتن سرویس
- برنامه نویس (++C) در حد نوشتن درایور
- برنامه نویس C#‎‎ همه رقم
- رپورت نویس کار درست 
- دیتابیس ردیف کن خفن در دو رده که بعدا میگیم 
- کامپوننت نویس توپ
- طراح وب سایت که ترجیحا با سی ام اس کار میکنه
- انواع aspx نویس
- سازنده Setup قشنگ و مرتب و کم حجم
- برای بعضی کارهای تحقیقاتی هم Position داریم
- بقیه رو هم میخواییم (هر چی که فکر میکنید)  
ج - مدت زمان اجرای پروژه
هر چند WBS پروژه رو کاملا تعریف نکردیم هنوز ولی حدسمون 2 تا 3 ماهه
سعی میکنیم هر عضوی حداکثر یکی دو هفته درگیر باشه 
د- چطوری بفهمیم پروژه در چه مرحله ای هست ؟
- یه چارت زیبا و قشنگ و ملوس طراحی میکنیم که از نوع Botton-Up-Design هست (مثلا با Visio)
در واقع کارهای مختلف تو اون هرم پروژه هر کدومشون با یک سلول مشخص شدن 
هر کس که کارشو انجام داد رنگ اون قسمت عوض میشه و شما با یه نگاه به اون هرم میفهمید چه مقدار از کار انجام شده و چقدرش مونده 
بعد از طراحی WBS هرم و وظایف رو میبینید 

محصول این پروژه رو حتی میشه به آمریکا صادر کرد. برید حالشو ببرید. برای کار اول یه مقدار سنگینه ولی روحیه بخش 
و اما حالا :
- الان لطفا اعضا تو این ور و اون ور بگردن دنبال درایور نویس و سرویس نویس خفن که گره کار یه کمی اونجاس
- اسم گروه هم که هنوز مشخص نیست ، من یه پیشنهاد میدم : WeDev چطوره ؟
(We) هم معنی ما میده و هم از Web میاد (چون ما از طریق وب با هم در تماسیم و توسعه میدیم)
تو دنیا هم تکه ظاهرا 
نظر بدین ، نظر نظر نظر (راستی داد زن هم میخواییم که بره تو اینترنت دنبال برنامه نویس بگرده  :بامزه: )

----------


## Devilprogramer

اسم خوبیه .. من که موافقم .. پروژشم عالی به نظر می رسه .. بازم موافقم .. من کلا موافقم  :بامزه:

----------


## Open-Source

من خودم دوست نداشتم اهل کپی پیست باشم.
دوست داشتم همیشه دستم روی زانوی خودم باشه(نه تو کد های دیگران).
ولی متاسفانه دیدم که اینطوری پول در نمیارن. :افسرده: 
توی ایران 90 درصد برنامه هایی که مینویسن کار با بانک اطلاعاتی هستش.
یارو میبینی اون ور یه برنامه مونیتورینگ شبکه مینویسه(خیلی ساده) کلی فروش میکنه و در گیر مسائلی مثل کپی رایت نیست. :گیج: 
ولی ما اگه بیایم یه برنامه غیر بانک اطلاعاتی بنویسیم اولا که فروش نمیکنه؛ ثانیا اگه فروش کنه باید کلی هزینه کنیم که کپی نشه و باید پول قفل بدیم.
توی ایران باید فقط به فکر بانک اطلاعاتی بود برای پول در آوردن و بس.

من خودم شخصا عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم.
هنوز با C++‎ کار میکنم ولذت میبرم.
من اسمبلی رو دوست دارم و به آن عشق میورزم.

ولی برای پول درآوردن باید عشق رو کنار گذاشت(وتوی ایران رفت به طرف بانک اطلاعاتی و اخیرا هم وب).

چقدر حرف زدم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sky_in_iran

اينم ليست كامل دوستان كه اعلام آمادگي كردند :
mohammad_bagheraniوduke_saeed وsky_in_iran وcaptain_black81 وnila.CS وamir.khanlariو Devilprogramer و ali_mnkt و sia_2007 و bghad1 و FastCode
استاد duke_saeed مشتاقانه منتظر اعلام كار هستيم درباره اسم موافقم اما بهتر نيست فارسي باشه ؟
از همين ابتدا همه چيز وطني باشه بهتر نيست ؟  :لبخند:

----------


## farid_mov2006

سلام
منم دوست دارم کمکتون کنم :قلب: /اما حیف که نمیتونم{چون 1)تازه این ترم دارم سی پلاس پلاس یاد میگیرم/در نتیجه چیزی بلد نیستم{دانشجو ترم 3 نرم افزار هستم}/2)12 روز دیگه امتحان دانشگاهمه و باید بخونم}ولی برا همتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم
حالا یه سوال//با این شرایط که بالا گفتم {صفر کیلومتر :ناراحت: }منم میتونم عضو گروهتون باشم تا در کنار درسم یه چیزیم یاد بگیرم{هر چند که میدونم تو دستو پاتونم و سرعتتونو کند میکنم}؟؟؟؟؟
ولی خداییش این کارو به یه سرانجام برسونید و وسط راه ولش نکنید
همتون موفق باشید

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام دوست عزيز farid_mov2006 بله كه شمام ميتونيد عضو اين گروه بشين به نام تاپيك توجه كن "جايي براي پيشرفت يك برنامه نويس" دوستان و اساتيد اينجا زيادن و همه ما اومديم براي يادگيري و پيشرفت ورود شمارو تبريك ميگم و انشا الله در كنار شما و ديگر دوستان بتونيم گروهي موفق و تشكيل بديم

----------


## mnasrin

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من هم تمامی مفاد ایین نامه رو می پذیرم و امیدوارم که در آینده همکاری خوبی داشته باشیم .

----------


## duke_saeed

دوستان farid و mnasrin  هم خوش اومدین به جمع ، دوستمون به اسم open-source فرمودن که باید بانک اطلاعاتی باشه تا پول درآورد. با احترام به نظرشون چند تا نکته بگم ، 
نکته اول در جواب ایشون اینه که منظور این گروه در حال حاضر کسب درآمد نیست (هر چند ممکنه این همکاری منجر به کسب درآمد شه) ، ما داریم یه همکاری تیمی رو تجربه میکنیم.
کسب درآمد راه و رسم خودشو داره که ما فعلا از اون پرهیز میکنیم تا تیم آلوده به مسائل مالی نشه، ولی اگر یه روز گفتن آقای open-source یادته 10 ساعت وقت گذاشتی فلان قسمت پروژه رو انجام دادی ؟؟ میگی : "آره ، خوب که چی؟"
میگن بفرما شماره حساب بده میخواییم 2 میلیون تومن بریزیم حسابتون !! :بامزه:  اون موقع حسابی سورپرایز میشی
نکته دوم اینه که من اعتقاد ندارم که فقط از دیتابس میشه پول درآورد ، من خودم در عالم توسعه نرم افزار از خیلی چیزای دیگه هم پولسازی کردم مثل GIS یا الگوریتم های محاسباتی یا نوشتن کامپوننت های UI، البته موافقم که اغلب پروژه های فعلی یه جوری با دیتابیس متصلند و پول خوبی هم میدن بابتشون
ولی ما میخواییم متفاوت باشیم فعلا

الان هم چون برنامه نویس در سطح ++C میخواییم اگر پایه اید ، کل گروه مخلص شما هم هست ، بفرمایید که ما شدیدا در خدمتیم

سایر دوستان هم که مشخصه وظیفشون چیه دیگه فعلا، اول تعیین اسم و دوم دعوت از برنامه نویسان به این گروه

----------


## sky_in_iran

استاد duke_saeed ببخشيد خارج از موضوع از شما سوال ميكنم از دوستانم پوزش ميخوام من خيلي علاقه دارم تو gis برنامه بنويسم تحقيقاتم كردم اما هيچوقت تبديل به كد نشد امكان داره به https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=191225&page=2 يه سري بزنيد و در اونجا به من كمك كنيد ممنون ميشم gis تو ايران چيزه جديد و بكر اگه كمك كنيد ممنون ميشم اينجا چون موضوع فرق داره و بحث چيزه ديگريست نميخوام برا دوستان مزاحمت ايجاد كنم ممنون ميشم

----------


## slashslash2009

بخشید نتونستم برم پستهای قبلی رو بخونم ولی افراد گروه میخوان رو چه پروژه ای کار کنند ؟

----------


## -Azure-

> ب- تخصص های مورد نیاز در پروژه
> - برنامه نویس (++C) در حد نوشتن سرویس
> - برنامه نویس (++C) در حد نوشتن درایور
> - برنامه نویس C#‎‎‎‎ همه رقم
> - رپورت نویس کار درست 
> - دیتابیس ردیف کن خفن در دو رده که بعدا میگیم 
> - کامپوننت نویس توپ
> - طراح وب سایت که ترجیحا با سی ام اس کار میکنه
> - انواع aspx نویس
> ...


سلام به همه دوستان
تمامی مفاد ایین نامه رو می پذیرم اما دیدم از هر کدوم از موارد بالا یه چیزی بلدم اما تخصص ندارم.بنابراین فقط برای برای همه اعضاء تیم آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.
مخلص همه دوستان

----------


## Rejnev

به نظر من برای شروع متخصص  بودن ضروری نیست. چون این کار رو شروع کردیم تا چیزی یاد بگیریم و یک کار گروهی انجام بدیم. بعدشم اینطوری نیست که یک بخش رو به یکی بدیم و بگیم تا حاضر نکردی نیا. باید حین کار از روند اون آگاه بشیم و هر کس هر مشکلی داشت در میون بذاره تا کمکش کنیم و اصلا هم خجالت نکشه.
هر کس در هر زمینه ای که فکر میکنه میتونه کار رو با کمک دیگران و تحقیق و مطالعه انجام بده انتخاب کنه.

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

من هم عضو n ام.....(مفاد آیین نامه را هم تایید می کنم .)

دامنه فعالیت ها : از هر چیزی یک کم ولی تخصص delphi ، C#‎‎.net ،Sql Server

امیدوارم واقعا تا آخرش پیش بریم....انشاالله....
....

----------


## duke_saeed

> سلام به همه دوستان
> تمامی مفاد ایین نامه رو می پذیرم اما دیدم از هر کدوم از موارد بالا یه چیزی بلدم اما تخصص ندارم.بنابراین فقط برای برای همه اعضاء تیم آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.
> مخلص همه دوستان


  دوست عزیز سلام

مشکلی نیست برای شما هم کاری دارم که بیای تو تیم ، جای نگرانی نیست
 :چشمک:

----------


## duke_saeed

> به نظر من برای شروع متخصص بودن ضروری نیست. چون این کار رو شروع کردیم تا چیزی یاد بگیریم و یک کار گروهی انجام بدیم. بعدشم اینطوری نیست که یک بخش رو به یکی بدیم و بگیم تا حاضر نکردی نیا. باید حین کار از روند اون آگاه بشیم و هر کس هر مشکلی داشت در میون بذاره تا کمکش کنیم و اصلا هم خجالت نکشه.
> هر کس در هر زمینه ای که فکر میکنه میتونه کار رو با کمک دیگران و تحقیق و مطالعه انجام بده انتخاب کنه.


دقیقا نظر شما رو تایید میکنم ، اینجا باید یه بخش هم برای رفع مشکلات فنی و کمک گرفتن از سایرین باز کنیم ، یه بخش هم که در حقیقت میشه کنترل پروژه و مستندات مرتبط 
جزئیاتشو بعدا اعلام میکنم

----------


## duke_saeed

با تشکر از همه دوستان که تا این لحظه اومدن 
کار داره جالب میشه و اعضا دارن زیاد میشن 
من هر چند سرم در زندگی روزمره شلوغه ولی اینقدر جوگیر شدم که یکی دو تا از کارامو گذاشتم کنار ، دارم WBS کار رو تدوین میکنم ( که مستلزم تحلیل سیستم هست).
امیدوارم این کار سریع تر انجام شه
در این صورت دقیقا خواهیم دونست که چه کسی چه کاری باید انجام بده.

یه مقدار بیشتر به اینجا سر بزنید ، همینطور اینجا رو به تاپیک های تحت نظرتون اضافه کنید تا به محض اینکه کسی پیغام جدیدی داد متوجه شید.

دوست جدیدمون afrooz باهات خیلی کار داریم ، اگر یه کم بلدی درایور بنویسی حتما خیلی زیادشم بلدی
فقط باید همت کنی که مطمئنم میکنی

اسم گروه چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟ یالا نظر بدین

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

راستی آقای
duke_saeed چه کسانی پروژه را تعریف کردند؟ سورس هر بخش برنامه پس از پایان کار در اختیار دیگر اعضا قرار داده می شه؟

----------


## -Azure-

> دوست عزیز سلام
> 
> مشکلی نیست برای شما هم کاری دارم که بیای تو تیم ، جای نگرانی نیست


پس آقا یه یا علی از طرف من داشته باشید
اسم خودم هم علی هست خوشحالم از آشنایی دوستان

----------


## duke_saeed

> راستی آقای
> duke_saeed چه کسانی پروژه را تعریف کردند؟ سورس هر بخش برنامه پس از پایان کار در اختیار دیگر اعضا قرار داده می شه؟


 ما در این لحظه برای جلوگیری از رد و بدل شدن اطلاعاتی که ممکنه منجر به جاسوسی طراحی بشه ، فعلا بعضی از اطلاعات رو مخفی نگه میداریم ، از جمله آی دی افرادی که طراحی رو انجام میدن
سورس هر قسمت از پروژه در اختیار توسعه دهنده همون بخشه به جز مواردی که نیاز هست حتما سورس رو ارجاع بدن 
بعد از تکمیل برنامه اگر دوستان دوست داشتن میتونن سورس ها رو رد و بدل کنن ولی الان تا قبل از پایان پروژه مطابق قوانین هر کس این کارو بکنه بدون اخطار قبلی از تیم اخراج میشه.

مطلب آخر راجع به سورس اینه که مطمئن باشید بعد از تکمیل برنامه هم احتمال میدم هیچ کدوم از دوستان حاضر نباشن سورسشون رو پخش کنن ، چون برنامه خیلی توپی خواهد شد.  :چشمک:

----------


## hakelberfin

با تشکر از نظرات دوستان
در کشور ما هنوز فرهنگ برنامه نویسی کامل نشده.
اینو قبول کنیم که زمانی برنامه نویس ها دنبال کار تازه و جدید میرن که به کارشون بها داده بشه.
یادمه 4 سال قبل استادمون طرح OCR فارسی رو به پارک علم و فن اوری داد ولی به خاطر هزینه ی طرح که در مقابل کارشم خیلی ناچیز بود , موافقت نشد.
دوست برنامه نویسی 80 میلیون هزینه ی طرح خیلی جدید و نوش کرد و تقدیرنامه های زیادی از بزرگان گرفت ولی در مرحله فروش شدیدا شکست خورد.
چند بار من طرحی رو به پارک علم و فن اوری معرفی کردیم . اولش ازمون توجیه اقتصادی خواستن. بعدشم گفتند طرح های نرم افزاری در مرحله ی فروش شکست می خورن !!!
دوستان در کشور ما نرم افزار در مرحله ی فقره




> کجای دنیا یکی که 20 سال بیشتر نداره؛ یه 2008 MS SQL Server Enterprise جلوشه و داره روی Change Data Capture و Change Tracking کار میکنه ؟
> کی تو این دنیا پول داره که به خاطر این که از Net. 3.5 فقط Extension Method و WPF اش رو یاد گرفته ؛ بیاد و Visual Studio 2008 Team System و Expression Studio 3 رو نصب کنه ؟


همین عامل عدم حق کپی رایت باعث همچین مصیبتهای شده

----------


## duke_saeed

> ..... اولش ازمون توجیه اقتصادی خواستن. بعدشم گفتند طرح های نرم افزاری در مرحله ی فروش شکست می خورن !!!
> دوستان در کشور ما نرم افزار در مرحله ی فقره
> همین عامل عدم حق کپی رایت باعث همچین مصیبتهای شده


ضمن تشکر از نظر صحیح شما توضیح اینکه خوشبختانه پروژه ما چون نیاز به سرمایه گذاری نداره ، و ما هم به منظور کسب درآمد اینجا نیستیم ، مشمول موارد بالا نیست.

سرمایه اعضای تیم ما دانش فنی خودشونه و اینجا کسی از کسی پول و وام و سرمایه گذاری نمیخواد. (جای دیگه یه همچین چیزی دیدید؟؟؟)

همونطور که روز اول هم مثال زدم خیلی از شرکت هایی که الان تو دنیا رتبه های زیر 20 رو دارن روز اول غیر انتفاعی بودن یا فقط برای به رخ کشیدن توانایی های یه عده ایجاد شده بودن
مثلا eBay رو صاحبش زد تا اثاثیه اضافی خونشو به حراج بذاره، یا گوگل یه پروژه تحقیقاتی بوده 

بعدشم انتظار دارم اعضای تیم ناامیدی رو لااقل تو این پروژه برای همیشه فراموش کنن.
مگه 2 تا 3 هفته همکاری پاره وقت ، اونم تو خونه ، برای یه کار داوطلبانه خیلی سخته ؟؟

اوباما میگه : "با هم ، ما میتونیم ، با هم ، ما انجامش میدیم"  :بامزه:  اینم لینکش :
http://www.americaspower.org/var/abe...er-we-will.jpg

راستی (این پاراگراف رو تو ویرایش اضافه کردم ) پروژه هایی مثل OCR یا مترجم یا آموزش زبان فارسی و این تیپ قضایا چون تو دنیا سرمایه گذاری وحشتناکی روش شده دیگه از حالت بومی درمیاد، یعنی قبلا یه بازار بکری داشته مثل ایران، ولی الان دیگه این بازار از دست رفته ، چون n مدل نرم افزار OCR خارجی هست که الان فارسی رو هم ساپورت میکنه. این اتفاق حتی تو خود اونور هم میفته ، مثلا شرکت نت اسکیپ از بین رفت ، چون مایکروسافت IE رو مجانی ارائه داد ، یا شرکت هایی بزرگ مثل vmware که متخصص virtualization هستند اگر تغییر استراتژی ندن به زودی از بین میرن ، چون مثلا مایکروسافت در سرور 2008 virtualization رو ساپورت میکنه.
مشکل تو ایران همیشه مدیریتیه، یعنی اینکه همیشه به ما گفتن مدیریت ذاتیه ، در صورتیکه اصلا این طور نیست ، مدیریت یه علم اکتسابی هست که با تمرین میشه بهترش کرد. ما اغلب عادت کردیم لقمه رو جویده شده به ما بدن ، مثلا 100 میلیون وام بدن ، ما بقیشو بلدیم ، در صورتیکه ببینید چند نفر از این وام گرفته ها موفق عمل کردن؟ به عبارت دیگه همه فکر میکنن مشکل از نبود سرمایه است ، ولی ما اثبات خواهیم کرد این طور نیست.

من ناراحتم از این که چرا متخصصان ما همیشه دنبال بانک و وام و سرمایه گذار - اونم به هر قیمتی - میدون در صورتی که این بانک ها و نزول خوران که باید منت مهندسین و متخصصین رو بکشن. 
حالا ما اینجا جمع شدیم تا اثبات کنیم که با هم و با یه مقدار صرف انرژی مثبت یه کاری انجام میدیم که دیگران با سرمایه هم نمیتونن.
مطمئنم که موفقیم ، کسی از اعضای گروه هم شک نکنه پلیز !
 :قلب:

----------


## sky_in_iran

اينم از آخرين ليست دوستان عضو كه به 15 نفر رسيده ترتيبه اسامي بر اساس ترتيب عضويت (البته اين موضوع مهم نيست فقط گفتم تا براي كسي شبهه پيش نياد) :
mohammad_bagheraniوduke_saeedوsky_in_iranوcaptain_black81وnila.CSوamir.khanlariوDevilprogramer وali_mnkt وsia_2007 وbghad1 وFastCodeو farid_mov2006 وmnasrin و -Azure- و afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com
استاد duke_saeed لطف ميكنيد به صورته كلي بگيد نياز به چه تخصص و چه كارهايي داريم تا از الان تا آماده شدن طرح كار (كه زحمتش به پاي شماست) دوستان عزيز خودشون گرم كنن و آماده بشن

----------


## ferankyy

سلام به اساتید برنامه نویس

منم یک تازه کار هستم اگه میشه یه جایی از گروهتان را به من بدید . 

C#‎-VB

----------


## aras_r2003

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز من هم تمامی مفاد ایین نامه رو می پذیرم و با اين اميد كه هم بتونم يه چيزي ياد بگيرم و هم يه گوشه از كار رو بگيرم.

----------


## duke_saeed

دوستان اعضا همگی یک ایمیل به من بزنید شامل :
آی دی اینجا
ایمیل یاهو یا جی میل
تخصص ها به ترتیب اولویت

ایمیل من duke_saeed@yahoo.com
متشکر و ممنون

----------


## nila.CS

خسته نباشید دوستان من فکر می کنم بار سنگین دفاع از گروه فقط به دوش جناب duke_saeed افتاده بقیه هم بیان اعلام کنن که ما اینجا جمع شدیم تا یه چیزی یاد بگیریم درآمد نمی خواهیم نمی خواهیم نمی خواهیم (البته اگه آخرشم چیزی بود چه بهتر) همین که کار گروهی رو یاد بگیریم برای من یکی که کافیه پس لطف کنید آیه ی یاس نخونید چرا نمی خواید باور کنید که ما هم می تونیم یه کاری انجام بدیم پس لطفا هی نیاید بگید مشکل ما کپی رایته ما که نمی خوایم فروش کنیم که مشکل کپی رایت برامون مهم باشه اینم همه می دونن که کپی رایت مشکل اصلیه اینجا، پس لطف کنید دیگه تکرار نکنید نظرهایی مثل اینکه بجز دیتابیس از چیز دیگه ای نمی شه پول درآورد هم ندید چون ما دنبال پول نیستیم فقط می خواییم ببینیم عرضه ی یه کار گروهی درست حسابی رو داریم یا نه؟ پس لطفا کلمه ی پول رو از پست هاتون حذف کنید و در مورد چیزی که مر بوط به پول باشه صحبت نکنید _البته لطفا_، چون اینجا ما برای انجام پروژه نه احتیاج به سرمایه ی اولیه داریم نه می خوایم که ازش پول در بیاریم 
*در ضمن ثابت خواهیم کرد که این تاپیک مثل تاپیک های مشابه بی نتیجه نخواهد ماند به همه نشون می دیم که وقتی یه ایرانی گفت یا علی یعنی چی*

----------


## bpzone

این جانب با خواست شخصی قاطع و با مطالعه و پذیرش کلیه مفاد بالا درخواست عضویت در پروژه برنامه نویسی گروهی را مینمایم

فعالیتها:
C#‎‎
SQL Server
تحلیل و طراحی سیستم ( البته نه خیلی قوی)



در مورد اسم تیم یک پیشنهاد دارم 
Trial and Error
که به معنی آزمایش و خطا هست 
این اسم رو به این علت پیشنهاد دادم که خودم تا حالا اکثر مطالبی رو که یاد گرفتم با آزمایش و خطا بوده

همگی یا علی

----------


## M.YasPro

سلام
من هم تمام مفاد آیین نامه رو قبول می کنم .
ولی امیدوارم این یکی دیگه نصفه کاره نمونه

----------


## duke_saeed

خوب بچه ها سلام 
تقریبا طراحی تموم شده 

( این قسمت ویرایش شده و نسخه جدید تر پایین تر هست ) 

ممنون و متشکر

----------


## duke_saeed

> در مورد اسم تیم یک پیشنهاد دارم 
> Trial and Error
> که به معنی آزمایش و خطا هست 
> این اسم رو به این علت پیشنهاد دادم که خودم تا حالا اکثر مطالبی رو که یاد گرفتم با آزمایش و خطا بوده
> 
> همگی یا علی


 این اسم رو شخصا دوست دارم ، ولی یه مقدار حاکی از ناپختگیه ، بقیه نظر بدن لطفا 
تا اینجا 2 اسم جدی تر داریم :
1- WeDev
2- TrialAndError

لطفا در انتخاب اسم (هویت گروه) مشارکت کنید.

----------


## duke_saeed

بچه ها سلام مجدد، امتیازات پیشنهادی رو اضافه کردم به لیست
تقریبا طراحی تموم شده 

حالا من یه لیست میدم از کارای خورده (با امتیازات اکتسابی) 
کیفیت کار 50% به امتیاز میتونه اضافه کنه
یعنی اگر کاری 100 امتیاز داشته باشه و با کیفیت خوب انجام شه میشه 150 امتیاز
سهم هر کس امتیاز خودشه از مجموع امتیازات
راجع به کارای تحلیلی و طراحی و مدیریت پروژه هم بعدا از دوستان راجع به امتیازش نظر خواهیم خواست.
هر کسی دوست داره مشارکت کنه شماره Task رو برام ایمیل کنه، ایمیل من duke_saeed@yahoo.com

1- نوشتن یک سرویس با ++C که Terminate نشه (200 امتیاز)
2- نوشتن یک ماجول کوچیک در سطح درایور به ++C که برای دریافت جزییات ایمیل بزنید (300 امتیاز)
3- ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات با Socket توسط ++C ، این هم 200 امتیاز
4- ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از Socket توسط C#‎‎‎ ، این 150 امتیاز
5- نوشتن یک ماجول کوچیک و یک فرم C#‎‎‎ برای لاگین ، تغییر رمز (فقط یک کاربر) (150 امتیاز)
6- نوشتن یک فرم با C#‎‎‎ و Save کردن و ویرایش اطلاعات فرم در یک دیتابیس یا XML که هست (200 امتیاز)
7- نوشتن یک ماجول کوچک جهت ثبت لاگ در یک دیتابیس (ترجیحا یک دیتابیس که با نصب برنامه نصب شه) (بدون یوزر اینترفیس) (150 امتیاز)
8- گزارش گیری از دیتابیس بالا (فکر کنم یک گزارش کافیه ولی با فیلترینگ) (150 امتیاز)
9- نوشتن دو سه تا کامپوننت UI (هر کامپوننت 150 امتیاز)
10- قفل گذاری روی نرم افزار نهایی (150 امتیاز ، مشاوره درست 50 امتیاز)
11- تولید یک وب سایت کوچولو برای معرفی محصول (200 امتیاز)
12- تولید یک وب سایت کوچیک برای معرفی پیشرفت کار به اعضای گروه (200 امتیاز)
13- یه نفر هم میخوام که یه سری مکاتبات اداری رو پیگیری کنه (200 امتیاز)
14- نویسنده یه برنامه Setup ترجیحا با InstallShield که کار مهمی هست (300 امتیاز)
15- راجع به Packaging محصول هم اگر کسی تجربه یا ایده ای داره مطرح کنه تا حالا فعلا ببینیم چی میشه
16- ثبت اطلاعات به صورت منظم در فایل XML با زبان ++C که 200 امتیاز داره

توضیح اینکه تسک ها ممکنه در آینده بیشتر بشن

ممنون و متشکر



برای هر قسمت اگر چند نفر داوطلب داشتیم تصمیم میگیریم ، کسی به کسی نمیگه که چی رو درخواست داده لطفا

----------


## shirvancity1

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
اگه بنده رو بپذیرید خیلی خوشحال می شم در گروه شما عضو بشم و تمامی مفاد این ایین نامه رو می پذیرم 
اگه اسمش رو بشه گذاشت تخصص: C#‎.net و sql server
در ضمن از تمامی دوستان خواهش می کنم این قدر حرفهای نا امید کننده نزنند و از استادduke_saeed
کمال تشکر را دارم

----------


## duke_saeed

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
> اگه بنده رو بپذیرید خیلی خوشحال می شم در گروه شما عضو بشم و تمامی مفاد این ایین نامه رو می پذیرم 
> اگه اسمش رو بشه گذاشت تخصص: C#‎‎.net و sql server
> در ضمن از تمامی دوستان خواهش می کنم این قدر حرفهای نا امید کننده نزنند و از استادduke_saeed
> کمال تشکر را دارم


خیلی خوش اومدی ، ما اینجا داریم رو یه پروژه ای کار میکنیم که ترجیحا سریع تر به نتیجه برسه ، همون طور که تو لیست تسک ها میبینید اگه یه یا علی بگید تمومه.

راجع به تخصص های مرتبط با ++C هم به نظر من برید تو تاپیک های دیگه دنبال افراد قابل بگردید یا از دوستانتونن استفاده کنید.

ایشالا اگه همه چیز خوب پیش بره گروه ما مثل توپ صدا میکنه.
راستی یه تسک داریم که مکاتبات اداریه ، دست کم نگیریدشا ، خیلی مهمه
از همه دوستانی که اعلام آمادگی کردن ممنونم.

----------


## misoft.ir

من تو صفحه اول هم اعلام امادگی کردم
حالا هم اگر بنده را بپذیرید ، از  همکاری با اساتید افتخار میکنم

----------


## farid_mov2006

سلام دوستان
در مورد اسم گروه من یه نظر دارم گفتم شاید جالب باشه:
پارسینگ=گروه نرم افزاری پارسی :خجالت:

----------


## bghad1

خوب كي و از كجا بايد شروع كنيم؟
نمي دونم الان از بچه هاي دانشجو اينجا هستن يا نه؟
يه چند وقت ديگه امتحاناي پايان ترمه هااااااااا!!!!!!:-دي

----------


## bpzone

> این اسم رو شخصا دوست دارم ، ولی یه مقدار حاکی از ناپختگیه ، بقیه نظر بدن لطفا 
> تا اینجا 2 اسم جدی تر داریم :
> 1- WeDev
> 2- TrialAndError
> 
> لطفا در انتخاب اسم (هویت گروه) مشارکت کنید.


 
قبول دارم که در نگاه اول اسم TrialAndError نشان از ناپختگی داره ولی همه ما از اول نا پخته بودیم ولی در جهت پیشرفت گام بر داشتم و این خیلی بهتر از افراد و یا تیم های هست که ادعایی خدایی دارند ولی در عمل توان مقابله با ما رو ندارن

----------


## farid_mov2006

سلام
نمیشه شروع کار بعد از امتحانا باشه؟

----------


## -Azure-

> این اسم رو شخصا دوست دارم ، ولی یه مقدار حاکی از ناپختگیه ، بقیه نظر بدن لطفا 
> تا اینجا 2 اسم جدی تر داریم :
> 1- WeDev
> 2- TrialAndError
> 
> لطفا در انتخاب اسم (هویت گروه) مشارکت کنید.


DevClub  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## duke_saeed

سلام مجدد به دوستان

یه تعداد زیادی از اعضا ایمیل دادن که از همشون متشکرم 
دوستمون Azure نام DevClub رو پیشنهاد دادن که من خیلی پسندیدم ، حتی از پیشنهاد خودم خیلی بهتره 
چون هم Club هست که یه حالت پاتوق رو تداعی میکنی هم Dev توشه ، من که موافقم 
بقیه چی میگن ؟؟؟؟

یکی از من سن پرسیده بود  :خجالت:  من 38 سالمه

الان فقط یه مشکل داریم ، برای تمام قسمت ها تقریبا داوطلب داریم (البته باز هم بیایید تو ها ، این جمله دلیلی نیست برای اینکه دیگه پیشنهاد ندید) به جز قسمت های ++C که در این صورت باید حتما دنبال برنامه نویس ماهر ++C بگردیم ، چون این قسمت کلیدی هم هست.

راستی ، الان میدونم خیلیاتون میخوایید حدس بزنید که برنامه چیه ، ولی مطمئنم نمیتونید  :گیج: 
وقتی انجام شه حسابی سورپرایز میشید
مثلا یکی از دوستان حدس زده بود که برنامه چت باشه ، منم توضیح دادم که نیست ولی فقط میتونم بگم نمونه اش به این شکل که ما اجرا میکنیم اصلا تا به حال تولید نشده.

متشکر و ممنون

----------


## -Azure-

به نظرم باید درخواست بدیم این تاپیک رو منتقل کنند به تالاری مثل *پروژه‌های Open Source 
یا باید تو تالار ++C  یه تاپیک خبر بزنیم تا بچه های اونجا بیان سر بزنند.
*

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

C++‎ من بدک نیست درایور هم یک کمی می تونم بنویسم فقط اینکه بد موقع شروع کردین الان فصل امتحاناست تا یک ماه دیگه وحشتناک سرم شلوغه ،فکر کنم دو نفر دیگه هم با من موافق بودن ، شاید تا یک کمی بقیه کمک کنند منم بتونم به آخرای کار برسم ولی خیلی دلم می خواهد بتونم کمک کنم چون مطمِنن خیل چیزهای جدید یاد می گیرم  :ناراحت: ...پس ما کی کمک کنیم!

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

DEVCLUB راستی اسم خوبیه منم موافقم !

----------


## bpzone

DEVCLUB    رو منم هستم    :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sia_2007

دوستان منطقی تر اینه که اول ما بدونیم نرم افزارمون در چه زمینه ایه، بعد براش اسم انتخاب کنیم.
موفق باشید

----------


## duke_saeed

> دوستان منطقی تر اینه که اول ما بدونیم نرم افزارمون در چه زمینه ایه، بعد براش اسم انتخاب کنیم.
> موفق باشید


 این اسم گروه هست ، اسم نرم افزار رو بعدا انتخاب میکنیم.

بسیار خوب دوستان اسم قشنگیه و تقریبا خیلی از دوستان موافقن.

پس تصویب شد ، با تشکر از پیشنهاد دهنده که Azure هست (20 امتیاز میذاریم به حسابت :چشمک: )

----------


## -Azure-

> این اسم گروه هست ، اسم نرم افزار رو بعدا انتخاب میکنیم.
> 
> بسیار خوب دوستان اسم قشنگیه و تقریبا خیلی از دوستان موافقن.
> 
> پس تصویب شد ، با تشکر از پیشنهاد دهنده که Azure هست (20 امتیاز میذاریم به حسابت)


شرمنده کردی سعید خان  :خجالت:  از همه دوستان ممنون امیدورام این گروه عاقبت به خیر بشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ما که تخصص دوستان رو نداریم حداقل دربونی شرکت رو می تونم انجام بدم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amir.khanlari

DEVCLUB اسم خوبیه منم می پسندم

----------


## duke_saeed

> شرمنده کردی سعید خان  از همه دوستان ممنون امیدورام این گروه عاقبت به خیر بشه 
> ما که تخصص دوستان رو نداریم حداقل دربونی شرکت رو می تونم انجام بدم


ما مخلصیم ، همین که راجع به این کار فکر میکنی نشونه خوبیه ، بقیه دوستان هم خوب همفکری کردن ، دست همگی درد نکنه.

فقط امیدوارم سر برنامه نویس های ++C زیاد متوقف نشیم. فکر کنم پیشنهاد اون دوستمون خوب بود که گفت باید تو قسمت ++C یه تاپیک باز کنیم.

----------


## -Azure-

> ما مخلصیم ، همین که راجه به این کار فکر میکنی نشونه خوبیه ، بقیه دوستان هم خوب همفکری کردن ، دست همگی درد نکنه.
> 
> فقط امیدوارم سر برنامه نویس های ++C زیاد متوقف نشیم. فکر کنم پیشنهاد اون دوستمون خوب بود که گفت باید تو قسمت ++C یه تاپیک باز کنیم.


می خواستم خودم بزنم ولی نمی دونستم در کدوم بخش تالار ++C بزنم .سعید خان خودتون باید زحمت شو بکشید.  :خجالت:

----------


## hamid.y

با سلام خدمت اساتید گرامی

بنده از اینکه در همچین پروژه ای دخیل باشم (البته اگه قابل باشم)احساس غرور و افتخار می کنم به 3 دلیل

1. کار گروهی کردن
2. ایرانی بودنش
3. ایده ی جدیدیه

من هم با قبول شرایط و ضوابط گروه عضویت خودم را اعلام می کنم.
تخصصام (اگه بشه گفت) 
MSSQL server
C#‎(Linq , WPF)
Project Analyze
Layered Architecture Programming
PHP , Mysql

----------


## Rejnev

با سلام مجدد
به نظر من هم اسم devClub مناسبه.
در مورد مسئلۀ امتحانات هم موافقم چون خودم هم دانشجو هستم و یک فرصت کوچولو برای گذروندن امتحانات باید داده بشه و توی این فاصله مطالعات سی پلاس رو هم تکمیل میکنم که اگه لازم شد یکی از بخشهای سی رو بردارم و انشا الله میتونم تحویل بدم.
راستی کی از *سعید موسوی* سن پرسیده؟ فقط اسمشو بدین :بامزه: ؟ کی حدس نرم افزار چت زده؟
خب البته اگه قراره همکار بشیم یکم در مورد هم تحقیق کنیم بد نیست.
من سرچ زدم و آمار duke_saeed رو در آوردم و برای اینکه مطمئن بشم ازش سنش رو پرسیدم. و حدس چت هم از من بود چون سوکت و سرویس و بانک و لاگین و تغییر رمز و ... رو دیدم احتمال دادم چت باشه.
با تشکر از همگی. راستی hamid.y همکلاسی منه دعوتش کردم بازدید کنه و عضو شد.حمید خوش اومدی

----------


## -Azure-

در مورد امتحانات من هم موافقم. به نظرم باعث بشه دوستان تمرکز کافی رو پروژه نداشته باشند اما ممکن باعث سرد شدن گروه بشه 
یه نکته دیگه هم می خواستم بگم قصد جسارت به کسی رو ندارم  :خجالت:  دوستان ناراحت نشن ما مخلص همه هستیم
فقط داشتم اعضاء گروه خودمون رو نگاه می کردم دیدم اکثرا بچه ها کاربرهای تازه وارد (مثل خودم) هستند  که سابقه زیادی در این انجمن ندارند (البته معیار توانایی های دوستان تعداد پست اونها نیست) فقط می خواستم نظر شما رو بدونم چرا دوستانی که با سابقه تر تو انجمن هستند تمایلی برای همکاری نشون نمی دن مطمنا افرادی هستند که از من یکی بیشتر تخصص دارند.
البته برای خودم یه دلایلی پیدا کردم ولی می خوام نظر شما رو بدونم
بازم می گم  "معیار توانایی های دوستان تعداد پست اونها نیست" 
آقا کسی از دستم ناراحت نشه  
ما کوچیک همه هستیم  :قلب:

----------


## sky_in_iran

دوست عزيز -Azure- دوستان عضو دائم يا مسئولين بخش هم سرشون شلوغه هم ايالوارن و هم جاهاي مختلف كار مي كنن اگرم بعضي اوقا وقت ميزارن ميان براي كمك كردن به من و شماست و به حق بايد ازشون تشكر كرد (من كه خيلي خيلي سپاسگزارم خدا اجرشون بده)
ميشه معني دقيقه اسمي كه واسه گروه گذاشتيدو بگيد من بيسوادم  :خیلی عصبانی: 
(البته با اين نام كاملا موافقم)
به اميد موفقيت و پيروزي همه

----------


## Rejnev

Develop Club
یک چیزی تو مایه های کلوپ توسعه نرم افزار

----------


## -Azure-

> دوست عزيز -Azure- دوستان عضو دائم يا مسئولين بخش هم سرشون شلوغه هم ايالوارن و هم جاهاي مختلف كار مي كنن اگرم بعضي اوقا وقت ميزارن ميان براي كمك كردن به من و شماست و به حق بايد ازشون تشكر كرد (من كه خيلي خيلي سپاسگزارم خدا اجرشون بده)
> ميشه معني دقيقه اسمي كه واسه گروه گذاشتيد و بگيد من بيسوادم 
> (البته با اين نام كاملا موافقم)
> به اميد موفقيت و پيروزي همه


منم آدم بیکاری نیستم بنده هم دانشجو هستم و هم شاغل  دلیل نمیشه. اما دلیلی که تو ذهن من بود اینا نبود. چون تو این مدت که توی تالارهای مختلف انجمن چرخ زدم دیدم پروژهای زیادی تعریف شده و به سرانجام نرسیده و تاپیک به قول معروف خوابیده. گفتم شاید به خاطر همین بی اعتمادی به این پروژه ها وارد نمی شند.همین
مخلص همه کاربرای دائمی و غیر دائمی  :قلب:

----------


## FastCode

ببخشید من چند روز off بودم.
همونطور که می دونید اینترنت قم چند روزیه سرعتش رسیده به 1kbit/s.(البته برای ما 1مگی ها, بقیه زیر 0 اند.)
من WeDev رو سرچ کردم وجود داشت و www.devclub.eu هم وجود داره که البته یه سایت روسیه.
منم امتحان دارم تا آخر دی. ممنون میشم بهمون بگید چکار کنیم که حداقل یکم روی این پروژه فکر کنیم.

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام به همه ی دوستان منم در خدمتم

----------


## FastCode

چرا دیگه خبری نیست؟ :متفکر: 
کس دیگه ای نمیخواد عضو گروه بشه؟ :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :گریه:

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

دوستان و اساتید محترم در حال حاضر مشکل خیلی خیلی بزرگی که تو ایران داریم اینه که بیشتر باسوادا و باتجربه ها و  حرفه ای هایی که هستن علم خودشون رو قایم می کنند و مایل نیستند که کار گروهی انجام بدن.تو ایران اینقدر نخبه هست که به هر دلیلی نمی خوان سوادشون در اختیار دیگران قرار بدن.متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه عامل اصلی پیشرفت بیشتر کشورها همون ایرانی ها هستن.من خودم دارم برنامه نویسی سی شارپ کار میکنم ولی خیلی خیلی بیتجربه ام. :خجالت:  واز تمام اساتیدی که تو همچون سایتی دارن همکاری می کنن کمال تشکر را دارم اینو بدونین که ما جا برای پیشرفت زیاد داریم.یه مشکل دیگه هم که هست اینه که کسی ارزش کاری مارو درک نمی کنه چه اشکالی داره به جای خوابیدن سرمایه تو اراضی رو چن تن از نخبه ها سرمایه گذاری کرد.
چند روز پیش رفتیم به یه جایی که یه ایده جدید مدیریتی بدیم و برنامش هم بنویسیم متاسفانه بعد ی ساعت توضیح دادن گفت که گفته های شما از نظر علمی درسته وچرتو پرتهای خیلی زیاد!!!بعد یه ساعت متوجه شدیم که این آقا به عنوان یک بازاریاب بانکداری الکترونیک اصلا چیزی از هرفامونوو نفهمیده :گریه:  :گریه: 
منظورم اینه که سواد علمی ما هم خیکی کمه و منتظریم تا یکی از اون خارجی ها کاری بکنه در حالی که ما قبل اون یه کاری انجام دادیم بعدش می گن نمونه خارجی هست و کلاس بزارن که ما اینو از فلان کشور به قیمت فلان خریدیم  :خیلی عصبانی: .

----------


## H2K

سلام خسته نباشین
یه سوال داشتم که این کار گروهی مخصوص دوستان داخل ایران هست؟
اگه ماها که خارج از ایران هستیم هم اجازه هم کاری داریم ، بند ه هم در خدمتم :خجالت:

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

کار گروهی ربطی به مکان نداره.در ضمن خدمت اون دوستی که می گفت اگر ی تاپیک برای تبادل ایده ها داشته باشیم اینکه با شما خیلی موافقم ولی به شرط اینکه اون کسی که ایده می ده رو باید محترم شمرد و کمکش کرد که ایدشو به نتیجه برسونه نه اینکه از اعتمادش سواستفاده بشه (نیتم تهمت به کسی نیست).این جوری هم اون طرف به نتیجه میرسه و هم کسی که یادداده مطمین باشین که بیشتر از اون چیزی که یادداده، یاد می گیره. :لبخند گشاده!: 
بیاین فرهنگ یاددادن و یادگرفتنو رواج بدیم :تشویق:

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام خسته نباشین
> یه سوال داشتم که این کار گروهی مخصوص دوستان داخل ایران هست؟


 نخیر به عنوان مثال توی گروه ما عضوی داریم که ساکن دبی هست

----------


## nila.CS

یه سوال اساسی عنوان این تاپیک چیه ؟ "جایی برای پیشرفت یک برنامه نویس سی شارپ" مگه نه؟ خوب اگه قرار باشه من قسمتهایی از پروژه رو که بلدم انجام بدم چطوری پیشرفت کنم البته همین که بالاخره یه کار گروهی رو تجربه کردیم و فهمیدیم که تو کارای بزرگ کل پروژه دست همه ی افرادی که روش کار می کنن نیست خوبه(واقعا همیشه فکر می کردم که مثلا کل تیمی که ویندوز رو می نویسن کل کدش رو دارن و همیشه به این فکر می کردم که چرا پس کدش لو نمی ره فکر می کردم برنامه نویسای مایکروسافت خیلی متعهدن نگو بیچاره ها کدی دستشون نیست که بدن بیرون)

 عنوان کارهایی که برای پروژه در نظر گرفته شدن رو که دیدم فهمیدم من هنوز خیلی پیادم فکر می کردم با یه چند سطر کد بیشتر نسبت به C++‎‎می شه با C#‎‎ درایور نوشت اینکه از زبانهای دیگه هم استفاده کنم رو نمی پسندیدم البته یه تعصب غلط در من ایجاد شده نسبت به C#‎‎ و اونم در برابر VB ولی این تو ذهنم رو تمام زبانها اثر گذاشته حالا بگذریم من که به شخصه می رم دنبال این سریه تخصص های خاص

 ولی یه پیشنهاد دارم اونم اینکه علاوه بر انجام پروژه، حرفه ای ها بیان و در مورد تخصص های خاص تو پروژه ها صحبت کنن تا ما ها بریم دنبالش و یاد بگیریم اینایی که تو لیست بود رو خب دیدیم ولی اونایی رو که تا حالا شاید اسمش رو هم نشنیدیم چی؟ خیلی خوب می شه اگه اینجا متخصص تربیت کنیم مثلا هر کی رو مامور کنیم بره دنبال یادگیری یه موضوع تا در پروژه های آینده ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

بچه ها کار و شروع کردین؟؟ دارین کار می کنید یا نه؟ آقای سعید یک آمار از کارهایی که برداشته شده و نشده را بدین.من دوست دارم کاری را بردارم که کسی سراغش نرفته ( البته فقط در زمینه coding ) با اینکه امتحاناتم شروع شدن ولی خیلی دوست دارم بتونم یک کاری بکنم البته به خاطر اینکه از شما ها خیلی چیزها یاد بگیرم .درایور C++‎ کی داره می نویسه؟

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

سلام دوستان
خوشحال میشم عضویت منم بپذیرید
من یه کم از C#‎ , sql , php,asp سر در میارم
واسه اسم نظر من اسنه که یه گریزی به فرهنگ و تمدنمون داشته باشه
اما واسه پروژه اگه تلفیقی از سخت افزار و کدنویسی باشه بیشتر یاد میگیریم
یا علی

----------


## bpzone

آقا سعید همه یا علی رو گفتن، اما این تاپیک کمی خوابیده ها .......  :ناراحت: 
یه حرکتی بزن ....  :لبخند گشاده!: 
حداقل بگو email کدوم بچه ها رو گرفتی و هنوز کدام تخصص ها رو کم داری ...  :متفکر: 
به امید شروعی قوی و داشتن پایانی قوی تر ....

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

اینم شد مثل تاپیک های دیگه!!! ......

----------


## Rejnev

البته قرارمون شده برای بعد امتحانات.خیلی از  اعضا اینطوری میخوان

----------


## debugger

من نمي خوام نااميدتون كنم . اگر اين تاپيك به نتيجه برسه من برنامه نويسي را به كل ميزارم زمين

----------


## Rejnev

> من نمي خوام نااميدتون كنم . اگر اين تاپيك به نتيجه برسه من برنامه نويسي را به كل ميزارم زمين



اختیار دارید.ما که همچین چیزی از شما نخواستیم
چیزی که هست اینه که با تعطیلی گروه، کسی چیزی از دست نمیده، اعضا هم هر کدوم برای خودشون کاری دارن و امید اول و آخرشون اینجا نیست
خود این اعلام همکاری و تشکیل گروه میتونه برای آیندگان درس عبرت بشه و برای اعضا تجربه

----------


## hamid.y

با سلام
سعید آقا ما کماکان منتظر خبر شما هستیم
البته دوستان مطمئنا از مشغله ی کاری شما با خبرند اما شما که به عنوان مدیر پروژه هستید متقابلا توقعات ازتون بیشتره.
پس لطفا ما رو زیاد تنها نذارید.

----------


## 13601360

> اختیار دارید.ما که همچین چیزی از شما نخواستیم
> چیزی که هست اینه که با تعطیلی گروه، کسی چیزی از دست نمیده، اعضا هم هر کدوم برای خودشون کاری دارن و امید اول و آخرشون اینجا نیست
> خود این اعلام همکاری و تشکیل گروه میتونه برای آیندگان درس عبرت بشه و برای اعضا تجربه


امیدوارم گروه تعطیل نشه   :ناراحت:  ما نباید دیدمون به این قضیه در حد انجام یه پروژه باشه 
چون به نظرم انجام این پروژه به صورت گروهی پیامدهای مثبت زیادی به همراه داره، می تونه یه الگوی برای بقیه دوستان باشه، حس بی اعتمادی به این جور همکاری ها رو از بین میبره مثل نظر دوستمون debugger  :چشمک:

----------


## -Azure-

> با سلام
> سعید آقا ما کماکان منتظر خبر شما هستیم
> البته دوستان مطمئنا از مشغله ی کاری شما با خبرند اما شما که به عنوان مدیر پروژه هستید متقابلا توقعات ازتون بیشتره.
> پس لطفا ما رو زیاد تنها نذارید.


آره سعید خان بیا که ما چشم براهیم 
ملالی نیست جز دوری شما

----------


## debugger

تا اينجا شده 13 صفحه هنوز درست و حسابي معلوم نيست پرو‍‍ژه چيه ؟؟؟

اينطور كه به نظر ميرسد پرو‍ژه سختي در راه هست . كي ميخواد شروع كنه ؟؟ از كجا ميخواد شروع كنه ؟؟ خب فرض كنيم شروع كرد و شروع كردند و پرو‍ژه را نصفه و نيمه اپ كردند ؟ چه كسي مي تونه تضمين كنه ايده پرو‍ژه دزديده نمي شود

ايا اعضاي تيم ميخوان مجاني كار كنند و اخرشم چي بشه ؟ شايد يكي از اعضا اومد قضيه را تجاري كرد ؟ بقيه فقط زحمت را كشيدن ؟؟ يا چيزي هم به اونا ميرسه ؟؟؟

تضمين پايبندي به اهداف گروه چيه ؟؟؟ شايد پروژه تا نصف رفت بعضي ها كنار كشيدن چي ميشه؟؟

وقتي اعضاي گروه و مدير پروژه با هم هماهنگي و تماس ندارند و نمي دونن چقدر بايد هزينه كنن (حتي پروژه هاي free هم هزينه بردار هست)

و .... خيلي مسائل هست كه .....

==================================================  =======

به نظر براي اين كار بايد يك سايت جداگانه و مختص ايجاد كرد (چون اعضاي يكجا نيست)

فقط افرادي كه عضو تيم هستن مي تونن وارد سايت بشوند 

هر فردي كه عضو ميشود براي تضمين و داشتن اراده مصمم مبلغ كمي به عنوان مثال 5 يا 10 هزارتومان به مدير پرو‍ژه بدن و هم اينكه با اين پول ميشه برخي از هزينه ها را جبران كرد

و .... خيلي مسائل هست كه حوصله ام بكشه توضيح ميدم

من يه زماني ميخواستم يه تيمي درست كنم و يك پروتكتور قدرتمند براي برنامه هاي دات نت بنويسم

ولي خب نشد

----------


## AliRezaPro

> من يه زماني ميخواستم يه تيمي درست كنم و يك پروتكتور قدرتمند براي برنامه هاي دات نت بنويسم


بهتر شد که واسش زمان نزاشتی
---------------------------------------
شما که می خواهید پیشرفت کنید این راهش نیست
اسم تاپیک ببینید چه ! چه دلیلی داره که کدهایی که بقیه دوستان می نویسند رو کسی نبینه؟مگه نمی خواهید پیشرفت کنید؟به نظر من برای حداقل یک سال اول باید طوری باشد که کدهاتونو به هم نشون بدید و حتی براش کامنت هم بگزارید تا دوستان "پیشرفت کنند"
چرا می خواهید همان اول کار مایکروسافت بازی در بیارید؟
من تسک رو دیدم و به نظر من برای شروع پروژه بچه ها هر کدوم باید یک چند سالی کار کرده باشند
و اینکه نه تنها بعاث پیشرفت نمیشه بلکه شاید پسرفت هم کنید پس پله پله
سخت ترین مبحث در برنامه نویسی ،نوشتن برنامه در رینگ 0 یعنی درایور است.
تا اونجایی که من میدونم 90% دوستان همه بیشتر با بانک اطلاعاتی کار کردند /.
مطمئن باشید کسی که درایور نویس است رو اینجاها نمیتونید پیدا کنید !
یه چیز دیگه اینکه شما چطور اعتماد میکنید که کدتونو به کسی بدید ! (بازم مایکروسافت بازی؟ اینجا ایران است "صدای ....)
خلاصه ی مطلب این که این راهش نیست و اینکه نمیخوام منصرفتون کنم (انشالله شما موق بشید)

----------


## Devilprogramer

دوستان یه کم دندون رو جیگر بذارید
می بینید وضع خطوط اینترنت و اوضاع احوال در چه وضعیه 
آقای سعید هم باید پروژه رو به صورت قسمت قسمت با تعداد و درخواست های متخصص ها هماهنگ کنه
انصافا زیاد آسون نیست .. اما ایشون در این زمینه تجربه بالایی دارند
پس بد نیست یه کم فرصت بدیم .. چون اول باید لیست تخصص ها در بیاد

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام به همه دوستان و تشكر از اينكه وقت ميزاريد ميايد و پيامارو ميخونيد يه خواهش برادرانه لطفا انقدر آيه ياس نخوانيد لطفا بزاريد كار پيش بره خدا بزرگه ايشا الله تو دور ميفتيم همه چيز خود به خود درست ميشه ممنون بازام خواهش ميكنم نكنيد اينجوري . عاجزانه  :افسرده:  :گریه: 
كار كاملا رو برنامه و روتين اجازه بديد به همه جا ميرسيم هم به كارا هم به بقيه مسائل نياز به صبر داريم صبر صبر صبر

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

من از همون سال اول ورود به دانشگاه از بچه هاخواستم که یه گروه تشکیل بدیم.یکیشو تشکیل دادیم ولی به دلیل سستی یکی از بچه ها به کل گذاشتیم کنار. ولی الحمدلله بعد از تقریبا 2 سال در ترم 5 تونستیم یک گروه تشکیل بدیم با این همه که خیلی بی تجربه و مبتدی بودیم و هستیم ولی خیلی خوشحالم که تونستیم این گروهو تشکیل بدیم.یکی از اعضامون داره مدیریت می خونه باور کنید برنامه هایی که پیشنهاد می ده خیلی جالب و عالیه خودش هم الگوریتم تمام مراحل برنام رو در اختیار ما قرار می ده.
خلاصه بیش از 70% کارمون حل میشه.یکی هم گرافیست حرفه ای، 2و3 نفر هم کد نویسند که شامل منم میشه.البته گفتم کد نویسیمون خیلی حرفه ای نیست(یعنی هنوز 2 ماه داریم programming میکنیم)
از دو تا استادامون که یکی C#‎.net رو در سطح حرفه ای کار میکنه خواهش کردیم که با کمک کنند.
خلاصه به امید خدا و با استفاده از تجارب شما اساتید و دوستان عزیز می خواییم بعد امتحانات به صورت اساسی شروع کنیم. :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام
من هم با اینکه تازه واردم و زیاد مثله دوستان حرفه ای نیستم اما به نظر من لازم نیست همیشه یاد بدی
منم اگه بپذیرید عضو گروه شما می شم
هر کاری از دستم بر بیاد هم دریغ نمی کنم
یا علی

----------


## duke_saeed

سلام دوستان ، من این تاپیک رو به تاپیک های تحت نظر اضافه کرده بودم که ایمیل بزنه و اطلاع بده ، جالبه که تو این مدت هیچ ایمیلی برای من ارسال نشده بود. (نمیدونم چرا، فکر کنم باید از ادمین سایت سوال کرد )، من هم طبیعتا فکر کردم دوستان راغب نیستن.
حالا که کار ادامه داره ، من یک review میکنم و در خدمت شما هستم.
ممنونم از همه دوستان (هنوز پیغامهای آخر رو نخوندم)

----------


## duke_saeed

دوستان ، نظرات همه رو تو که تو این مدت ارسال شده بود خوندم ، 
اولا  از همه دوستان و پیگیریاشون ممنون و متشکر هستیم.
دوم این که اون دوستانی که از خارج از کشور هم هستن ، گروه در خدمته ، و اتفاقا رمز موفقیت این گروه همکاری از راه دوره وگرنه تشکیل شرکت و این جور چیزا که عموما به قصد انتفاع انجام میشه مقدمات زیاد داره و پیشبرد کار هم به خصوص در حرفه نرم افزار بسیار سخته
سوم دوستانی که ابراز ناامیدی کرده بودن، باید بگم که چیزی به اسم نشدن وجود نداره ، فقط مهم اینه که محصول ما با کیفیت باشه
چهارم این که ما زمان زیادی رو از دست دادیم ، تو این فاصله ممکنه بعضی از دوستان از گروه فاصله گرفته باشن که باید این مسئله رو به نوعی ترمیم کنیم (من فکرشو خواهم کرد)

اگر کسی از دوستان میدونه که چرا تاپیک تحت نظر ممکنه ایمیلش نیاد لطفا اطلاع بده (آیا چیزی تو تنظیمات باید دستکاری شده باشه یا . . . .؟)

ممنون از همه دوستان :لبخند:

----------


## -Azure-

> سلام دوستان ، من این تاپیک رو به تاپیک های تحت نظر اضافه کرده بودم که ایمیل بزنه و اطلاع بده ، جالبه که تو این مدت هیچ ایمیلی برای من ارسال نشده بود. (نمیدونم چرا، فکر کنم باید از ادمین سایت سوال کرد )، من هم طبیعتا فکر کردم دوستان راغب نیستن.
> حالا که کار ادامه داره ، من یک review میکنم و در خدمت شما هستم.
> ممنونم از همه دوستان (هنوز پیغامهای آخر رو نخوندم)


سلام سعید خان مشتاق دیدار
خوشحالم دوباره به ما سر زدی
گفتیم سرت شلوغه وقت نداری  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## m110_110

با سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
خیلی خوشحال شدم چنین تاپیکی رو دیدم
می دونید چقدر مطالب این قسمت زیاد شده
ولی فکر می کنم بهش می ارزه
ببخشید
می خواستم بگم ایا میشه ما هم عضو گروه باشیم؟
ما هم سعی می کنیم انشاالله مفید واقع بشیم
 من با رفیق دوران دانشجویم ، توی یک موسسه کار سی شارپ هم ویندوز و هم وب انجام می دهیم
خیلی خیلی خوشحال می شویم بتونیم در این پروژه هم بتونیم کار کوچکی انجام بدهیم

----------


## duke_saeed

> با سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
> خیلی خوشحال شدم چنین تاپیکی رو دیدم
> می دونید چقدر مطالب این قسمت زیاد شده
> ولی فکر می کنم بهش می ارزه
> ببخشید
> می خواستم بگم ایا میشه ما هم عضو گروه باشیم؟


به گروه خوش اومدی  :لبخند:

----------


## M.YasPro

سلام به آقا سعید و بقیه دوستان
آقا بسم ا.. دیگه ، بنده بی صبرانه منتظرم و میدونم بقیه هم همینجورین .
تمام تسک ها پر شد یا نه ؟Cنویس پیدا شد یا نه؟

----------


## duke_saeed

> سلام به آقا سعید و بقیه دوستان
> آقا بسم ا.. دیگه ، بنده بی صبرانه منتظرم و میدونم بقیه هم همینجورین .
> تمام تسک ها پر شد یا نه ؟Cنویس پیدا شد یا نه؟


راستش الان مشکل شماره 1 همین برنامه نویس C هست

من خودم یه مقدار رو صورت مسئله کار کردم ولی یکی دو نفر میخواییم که دستش تو ++C روان باشه و واسه چیزایه بدیهی هی نخواد تو اینترنت سرچ بزنه (مثل خودم)

همگی بگردید دنبال برنامه نویس C اگر تا پس فردا کسی رو پیدا نکردیم یه فکر دیگه میکنیم.

ممنون از همه

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام سعید جان
خسته نباشید و خدا قوت :تشویق: 
عزیز شما عنوان تاپیکتون جایی برای پیشرفت یک برنامه نویس *سی شارپ* بود
چی شده حالا داری دنباله برنامه نویس سی می گردی؟
من ترم دیگه سی دارم
اگه می شه با سی شارپ بنویس 
البته نظره
هر طوری که سلاح می دونی
یا علی
 :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## slashslash2009

واقعا این تاپیک به چه دردی میخوره خودتونو گذاشتین سره کار میخواید چیکار کنید یک عده تازه کار این تاپیکو میبییند خوشال میشن فکر میکنند که دیگه میشن بیل گیتس . این نقد من بود از این تاپیکا زیاد دیدم مثلا یه جا دیدم که میخواستن سیستم عامل بنویسن اما هیچکدومشون  اصلا نمیدونستند سیستم عامل چی هست آخرشم تاپیک پاک شد طرف نمیتونه هنوز 2تا عددو با هم جمع کنه میاد این پست هارو میخونه جو گیر میشه فکر کنم همتون جو گیر شدین تاحالا یک خط کد هم نوشتین ؟ کار این تاپیک تمومه . حد اقل بگید میخواید چیکار کنید میخواید بهتون پروژه بدم روش کار کنید واقعا دارم جدی میگم.
 عنوان تاپیک رو عوض کنید

----------


## melissa

> واقعا این تاپیک به چه دردی میخوره خودتونو گذاشتین سره کار .....


اصلا قشنگ صحبت نمیکنی
اکه تاپپک رو میخوندی حداقل به احترام چند نفر هم که شده این حرفها رو ... یه عمر برنامه نویس بودم همینطور خیلی دیگه از دوستان اون وقت شما ..... 
بیل گیتس و خیلی بزرگان دیگه از هیچ شروع کردند
من شرمندم

----------


## duke_saeed

سلام دوستان ، نظر slashslash به نظر من بد هم نیست ، 

اولا اینجا انتقاد کاملا آزاده
دوم اینکه این نظر میتونه یک محرک باشه برای اون دسته از دوستان که میخوان حتما از این کار نتیجه بگیرن ، مثل خود من  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اون دوستی هم که گفته بود فقط #C باشه چون اسم تاپیک اینه باید گفت که پروژهایی که نکته فنی خاصی ندارن و فقط حجم کار و این جور چیزا توشون مطرحه معمولا تو بازار زیاد هست و ما هم اگر اون سبکی کار کنیم میریم جزو اونا
مثلا نرم افزارهای پایگاه اطلاعات ، امور مالی ، مستندات و این جور چیزا
ولی نرم افزار مورد نظر ما تو دنیا تک هست ، اینکه صبر کنیم تا این مشکل فنی رو حل کنیم به نظر من ارزش داره تا رو یه پروژه کار کنیم که نمونه اش زیاده.

یکی دیگه از دوستان گفته بود با #C حلش کنیم ، باید بگم که این قسمت از برنامه کاملا Unmanaged Code هست، نمیخوام قاطعانه بگم که انجام نمیشه ولی تا جاییکه من تحقیق کردم امکانپذیر نیست ، مثلا من تا حالا حتی یک نمونه درایور ندیدم که با #C نوشته شده باشه.

----------


## AliRezaPro

چیزی نمیگم
ببینید و بخوانید
Can you write device driver with C#‎/.Net?
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?dotnet.12.613763.12
C#‎ driver development?
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/75886/c-driver-development
Device driver in C#‎?
http://bytes.com/topic/c-sharp/answers/245971-device-driver-c
How to use C#‎ to communicate with device driver
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en/Vsexpressvcs/thread/ab3d002d-73b3-4c39-90d9-142640918296
و....

----------


## duke_saeed

> چیزی نمیگم
> ببینید و بخوانید
> 73b3-4c39-90d9-142640918296[/code]
> و....


ممنون و متشکر از دوستمون که گردآوری کرده این مطالبو ، همونطور که همه دیدین تقریبا جواب "نه" هست ، مثلا اولی یکی جواب داده که :"درایور ویندوز داستان دیگه ایه ،حتی اگه فرض کنیم که بشه ، آیا شما حاضرید 50 مگابایت حافظه به یک درایور ماوس اختصاص بدید ؟ و هر چند ثانیه منتظر شید تا Garbage Collector کارشو انجام بده ؟"

دومی میگه : "شما نمیتونید درایور در سطح kernel با C#‎‎ تولید کنید . . . . . اگر چه میتونید یک درایور با ++C و یک سرویس با C#‎‎ درست کنید که این دو از طریق Managed Code ارتباط برقرار کنن"

سومی میگه : "خیلی غیر محتمله که بشه درایور با Managed Code نوشت، Managed Code ها برای اجرا به CLR احتیاج دارن که اونا هم به نوبه خودشون از API استفاده میکنن، فکر میکنم غیر ممکن باشه که CLR در سطح پایین سیستم عامل اجرا شه"
 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## AliRezaPro

در ضمن شما می خواهید در رینگ 0 از فریم ورک دات نت استفاده کنید؟!در این رینگ بالاترین سطح دسترسی به سیستم رو دارید (برای از کار انداختن سخت افزار یا ...)که اصلا امکانش نیست که بشه

----------


## slashslash2009

مشکلتونو بعدا بهتون میگم یه چند وقت دیگه که به هیج نتیجه ای نرسیدین حدودا یک ماه دیگه . حالا همینجوری هی پست الکی بزارین فعلا دلتونو خوش کنید

----------


## Devilprogramer

> مشکلتونو بعدا بهتون میگم یه چند وقت دیگه که به هیج نتیجه ای نرسیدین حدودا یک ماه دیگه . حالا همینجوری هی پست الکی بزارین فعلا دلتونو خوش کنید


دوست عزیز .. خوب فرضا ما خودمونو سر کار گذاشتیم شما چرا انقدر خودتو ناراحت می کنی

فوقش می ریم پروژه رو انجام بدیم نمی تونیم بی خیال می شیم .. چیز زیادی از دست نمی دیم .. حالا چند تا پست بیشتر و کمتر که هزینه زیادی نیست

اما
اما اگر کار نتیجه بده .. از اینکه شما هم جزئی ازش نبودید پشیمون می شید

من به شخصه ترجیح می دم وقتم تلف شه تا اینکه بعدا بفهمم یه تجربه خوب رو از دست دادم

به هر حال امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشید و بتونید از وقتتون بهترین استفاده رو ببرید

----------


## FastCode

من حاضرم درایور بنویسم.
100% C#‎ بدون Net.

----------


## duke_saeed

> من حاضرم درایور بنویسم.
> 100% C#‎‎‎ بدون Net.


اگر بتونید خیلی فوق العادس.
لطفا ایمیل بدید تا صورت مسئله رو تشریح کنم ( یا مسنجر)
 ایمیل من duke_saeed@yahoo.com 

سایر دوستان بدونن چون درایور نویسی 3 قسمته یکیشو برای این دوستمون میدیم و هنوز 2 نفر دیگه نیاز داریم.

ممنون و متشکر

----------


## h.jaza

اوووووووووووووووووووووووه  ، چقدر حرف زده بودین، خسته شدم تا همش رو خوندم  :کف کرده!: 
و اما اینکه بعد از خوندن این 150 تا پست، در خیلی جاهاش نکاتی بود که به ذهنم می رسید تا مطرحشون کنم ولی به خاطر تعداد زیادی پست ها که بعدش مطرح شده بود، دیگه مفید فایده نیستن لکن چند تا مسئله تو ذهنم هست که اونا رو مطرح می کنم:

1. اولا به نظر شما واقعا چرا خیلی از کاربران با سابقه ی سایت، به همچنین تاپیکی مراجعه نمی کن و اعلام آمادگی نمی کنن یا مراجعه می کنن ولی باز اعلام آمادگی نمی کنن؟ واقعا چرا؟ دوست دارم به این مسئله عمیقا فکر کنید؛ برای همین مطرحش کردم... (سابقه ی فعالیت در سایت، ارتباطی با سطح دانش نداره، لذا برداشت های تخیلی نکنید...)

2. به نظرم اگر ماهیت کلی پروژه طرح بشه و فرایند ها ی توسعه، مهندسی پیش بره تا همه از ریز روند کاری با خبر بشن و در جریانش قرار بگیرن، بهتره؛ مگه قرار نیست فعلا دید مالی به پروژه نداشت، پس دیگه بحث دزدی ایده و سوء استفاده های مالی و اینا نباید مطرح بشه (چشم ها را باید شست، جور دیگر باید دید...) البته این مسئله بر می گرده به استراتژی که مدیر پروژه برای محصولش در نظر می گیره: خیلی از پروژه ها به همین شکل پیگیری میشه و اعضای گروه از ماهیت کلی و نتیجه ی نهایی کار خبری ندارن و خیلی های دیگه هم نه، ماهیت برای همگان مشخصه لکن هر کسی بنا به تخصص در یک ضمینه ی خاص به فعالیت می پردازه...

3. با توجه به اینکه هر قسمت از پروژه قرار توسط یکسری افراد انجام بشه، راه حل در نظر گرفته شده جهت یکپارچه سازی و Integration نرم افزار چیه؟

4. اگر قرار باشه تمام مسئولیت مدیریتی کار بر دوش یک شخص خاص مثل جناب دوک باشه، مسلما و بدون تردید کار می خوابه. آیه ی یاس نمی خونم؛ می خوام این رو بگم که اگر شما منتظر باشین تا یکی مدیریتتون بکنه، سرعت و روند اجرای کار میاد پایین پس پیشنهاد من، فرضیه ی فرخ هستش: "اگر مدیریت نکنی، مدیریت می کننت".

5. نظر یکی از دوستان پیرامون طرح مباحث مطرح شده در یک سایت مجزا با امکانات خاص مورد نیاز برای کار در همچین فضایی رو، کاملا مثبت می دونم و پیشنهاد می کنم تا اگر کسی هاست و دومین داره، بگه تا هر چه سریع تر بشه در زمینه ی طراحیش، قدم برداشت...

6. در نهایت نام در نظر گرفته شده برای گروه هم خوبه و هم جالبه.
من خودمم کمی در زمینه ی #C ویندوز و وب، SQL و ASP.NET در سطح مقدماتی، اطلاعاتی دارم؛ در صورت نیاز خوشحال میشم ازشون در راستای تحقق این پروژه استفاده بکنم.

7. راستی اینم الان یادم اومد، جناب دوک که گفته بودین پست های جدید از طریق میل بهتون خبر داده نمیشه؛ این مشکل از قدیم بوده تو سایت، هر چند خیلی کم ولی بعضا پیش میاد و کاری هم با مدیران سایت فکر نمی کنم داشته باشه...
برای خود من که پیش اومده بود، با مدیرا هم که مکاتبه کردم به نتیجه ای نرسیدم، خودش بعد یه 4 5 ماه درست شد... البته به ارزش از دست دادن کلی تاپیک تموم شد...

----------


## duke_saeed

> اوووووووووووووووووووووووه  ، چقدر حرف زده بودین، خسته شدم تا همش رو خوندم 
> و اما اینکه بعد از خوندن این 150 تا پست، در خیلی جاهاش نکاتی بود که به ذهنم می رسید تا مطرحشون کنم ولی به خاطر تعداد زیادی پست ها که بعدش مطرح شده بود، دیگه مفید فایده نیستن لکن چند تا مسئله تو ذهنم هست که اونا رو مطرح می کنم:
> 
> 1. اولا به نظر شما واقعا چرا خیلی از کاربران با سابقه ی سایت، به همچنین تاپیکی مراجعه نمی کن و اعلام آمادگی نمی کنن یا مراجعه می کنن ولی باز اعلام آمادگی نمی کنن؟ واقعا چرا؟ دوست دارم به این مسئله عمیقا فکر کنید؛ برای همین مطرحش کردم... (سابقه ی فعالیت در سایت، ارتباطی با سطح دانش نداره، لذا برداشت های تخیلی نکنید...)
> 
> 2...


دوست خوبم سلام

خیلی ممنونم از نظراتتون ، 
من در خیلی از موارد با شما هم عقیده هستم ، ولی الان به شما قول میدم که اگر سوژه پروژه رو به سمت کارهای دیتابیسی عوض کنیم ، دهها نفر اعلام آمادگی میکنن (نمیخوام بگم که ایرادی داره ولی میخوام بگم مشکل ما تا این لحظه پیدا کردن برنامه نویس متخصص ++C بوده)
ایده ای که من گذاشتم اینجا برای اینکه یک کار گروهی آزمایشی انجام بدیم ، ایده با ارزشی هست که حتی ارزش سرمایه گذاری داره ، تفکر من این بوده و هست که اگر هر گروه یا شرکتی تو دنیا جون گرفته و رشد کرده یک کار تخصصی رو با دقت و قدرت انجام داده و جلو رفته.
ما هم میخواییم همین کارو بکنیم ، منتها چون ایران کشور تولید کننده سخت افزار نیست برای همین برنامه نویس ها اغلب تو زمینه درایور نویسی آینده ای نمیبینن که سرمایه گذاری زمانی کنن و متخصص این کار کمه و باارزش. برای همین ممکنه اگر هم کسی بلد باشه وقتشو اینجا نذاره.
مطرح کردن ایده در اینجا کمکی نمیکنه ، چون کل پروژه در زمان کوتاهی قابل انجامه، ممکنه سوژه مناسبی برای تولید باشه که در این صورت با مطرح کردن ایده فقط ما شرکت های نرم افزاری رو منتفع خواهیم کرد.
 یه راه ممکن اینه  که ما سوژه رو عوض کنیم و کار رو استارت بزنیم و سوژه فعلی رو موکول کنیم به زمانی که برنامه نویس این کار رو پیدا کنیم. :متفکر: 

نظر بدین لطفا

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> واقعا این تاپیک به چه دردی میخوره خودتونو گذاشتین سره کار میخواید چیکار کنید یک عده تازه کار این تاپیکو میبییند خوشال میشن فکر میکنند که دیگه میشن بیل گیتس . این نقد من بود از این تاپیکا زیاد دیدم مثلا یه جا دیدم که میخواستن سیستم عامل بنویسن اما هیچکدومشون اصلا نمیدونستند سیستم عامل چی هست آخرشم تاپیک پاک شد طرف نمیتونه هنوز 2تا عددو با هم جمع کنه میاد این پست هارو میخونه جو گیر میشه فکر کنم همتون جو گیر شدین تاحالا یک خط کد هم نوشتین ؟ کار این تاپیک تمومه . حد اقل بگید میخواید چیکار کنید میخواید بهتون پروژه بدم روش کار کنید واقعا دارم جدی میگم.
> عنوان تاپیک رو عوض کنید


سلام خدمت همه دوستان
حق با ایشونه
بنده ناچیز یه پیشنهادی بهتون می دم که به صلاحتونه
تشکیل گروه دادن خوبه ولی چگونگی در ارتباط بودن گروه از خودش مهمتره گروه باید عملی کار کنه نه با پست زدن و ایمیل زدن و کد برا همدیگه زدن به نظر من هر کس می خواد در این گروه موفق باشه باید پروژه هاش رو معرفی کنه همراه با سورس بعد یه سرپرست اینا رو جمع آوری کنه و به همه پروژه ها رو پاس بده
اگر واقعآ دنبال پیشرفت هستید هر نفر یه پروژه با سورس بگذارید زبانش هم مهم نیست

----------


## h.jaza

ماهیت این پست Off-Topic هستش ولی لازم و ضروریه که ذکرش کنم:
جناب Arash_janusV3 شما اصلا می دونی چند صد تیم متفاوت از نقطه ی مختلف این کره ی خاکی روی یه پروژه ای مثل ویندوز کار می کنن؟
اگر موفق تر از ویندوز و پر کاربرد تر شما پیدا کردی، ما رو هم خبر کن...



> اگر واقعآ دنبال پیشرفت هستید هر نفر یه پروژه با سورس بگذارید زبانش هم مهم نیست


این یه بحث دیگس که بیام و پروژه بذاریم و دیگران راجع بهش نظر بدن و عیب و ایراد هاش رو مطرح کنن و در واقع با او روش فضایی در جهت آموزش و ارتقاء هر فرد ورداشته بشه...
داستان اینجا متفاوته از این بحث...
هر کدوم هم مزایا و معایب خاص خودشون رو دارن...

----------


## M.YasPro

سلام
با صحبتهای پست های قبلی اول باید مشخص کنیم این تاپیک قصدش چیه؟آموزش ؟WorkShop?تئوری ؟عملی؟
ولی به نظر من بی تجربه باید مدیر، پروژه رو تعریف کنه( از پروژه های سبک و بدون منفعت مالی تا پروژه های نسبتا بزرگ) و حین تحویل تکه کدها توی همین تاپیک در موردشون بحث بشه ، اینجوری میتونه هر تکه کد رو به چند نفر بدین(یعنی چند مدل کد داشته باشیم) و بهترینش رو انتخاب کنید.
اینجوری هم تئوریه هم عملی هم آموزش و شاید کار هم بشه .

----------


## Arash_janusV3

من فقط یک پیشنهاد دادم و اونم اینکه هر کسی که دوست با یک تیر دو نشون بزنه پروژه ای که نوشته را بگذاره اینجا و یه نفر مدیر کاردرست بشینه از پروژه های بدست آمده یه جمع بندی کامل رو انجام بده و به اعضای این گروه انتقال بده
اگر این روش باشه حتی خودم هم هستم
ولی با این وجود که تا حالا این تاپیک رو بیش از 4000 user مشاهده کردند و بیش از 150 پست وجود داره ولی نتیجه ؟ پوچ و با این روش تا آخرشم  پوچ. 
و چیزی که من از این تاپیک فهمیدم یکی دو نفر فقط می خوان کد و پروژه جمع کنن اگه اینطور نیست خودشون یه پروژه بگذارن

----------


## Devilprogramer

> من فقط یک پیشنهاد دادم و اونم اینکه هر کسی که دوست با یک تیر دو نشون بزنه پروژه ای که نوشته را بگذاره اینجا و یه نفر مدیر کاردرست بشینه از پروژه های بدست آمده یه جمع بندی کامل رو انجام بده و به اعضای این گروه انتقال بده
> اگر این روش باشه حتی خودم هم هستم
> ولی با این وجود که تا حالا این تاپیک رو بیش از 4000 user مشاهده کردند و بیش از 150 پست وجود داره ولی نتیجه ؟ پوچ و با این روش تا آخرشم پوچ. 
> و چیزی که من از این تاپیک فهمیدم یکی دو نفر فقط می خوان کد و پروژه جمع کنن اگه اینطور نیست خودشون یه پروژه بگذارن


آرش عزیز نمی دونم چرا همیشه دوستان میان و می خوان جهت یک تاپیک رو عوض کنن .. خوب برای پیشنهادتون برید و یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید با موضوع مورد نظرتون ..
خوندن این تاپیک اجباری نیست که انقدر خودتونو عذاب می دید .. 

یه بارم گفتم این آقای سعید بسیار در تعریف پروژه مهارت داره (خیلی هم سرش شلوغه اگر وقت می ذاره برای این تاپیک حتما ایده خیلی قوی ای پشتش داره و گر نه وقتش رو اینجا هدر نمی کرد).. 
باید اول اعضای مورد نیاز جمع شن و قضیه ok شه تا پروژه رو شروع کنیم .. برنامه نویسای ++C جور شن ایشالله کار رو شروع می کنیم .. در ضمن خیلی از دوستان درگیر امتحاناشون هستند .. شما اگه هستی یا علی، اگه نیستی خوب چرا وقتتونو با خوندن این تاپیک که مختص این قضیست تلف می کنید؟

بهتره دنبال درایور نویس ++C باشیم

----------


## Devilprogramer

> واقعا این تاپیک به چه دردی میخوره خودتونو گذاشتین سره کار میخواید چیکار کنید یک عده تازه کار این تاپیکو میبییند خوشال میشن فکر میکنند که دیگه میشن بیل گیتس . این نقد من بود از این تاپیکا زیاد دیدم مثلا یه جا دیدم که میخواستن سیستم عامل بنویسن اما هیچکدومشون اصلا نمیدونستند سیستم عامل چی هست آخرشم تاپیک پاک شد طرف نمیتونه هنوز 2تا عددو با هم جمع کنه میاد این پست هارو میخونه جو گیر میشه فکر کنم همتون جو گیر شدین تاحالا یک خط کد هم نوشتین ؟ کار این تاپیک تمومه . حد اقل بگید میخواید چیکار کنید میخواید بهتون پروژه بدم روش کار کنید واقعا دارم جدی میگم.
> عنوان تاپیک رو عوض کنید


 
نه خداییش این الان چی بود پست کردی؟
کمی انصاف داشته باشین بد نیستا .. می دونی چه کسایی تو این تاپیک اعلام آمادگی کردن .. 
در ضمن برای پروژتون تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید لینکشو اینجا هم بذارید هر کی تمایل داشت اعلام آمادگی می کنه. 
اینکه میاید آیه یاس می خونید و بچه های اینجا رو مسخره می کنید اصلا کار اخلاقی ای نیست. اگر تجربه کار گروهی داشتید کمی دست از این حرفا که ناشی از برتر دونستن خودتونه بر می داشتید.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> نه خداییش این الان چی بود پست کردی؟
> کمی انصاف داشته باشین بد نیستا .. می دونی چه کسایی تو این تاپیک اعلام آمادگی کردن .. 
> در ضمن برای پروژتون تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید لینکشو اینجا هم بذارید هر کی تمایل داشت اعلام آمادگی می کنه. 
> اینکه میاید آیه یاس می خونید و بچه های اینجا رو مسخره می کنید اصلا کار اخلاقی ای نیست. اگر تجربه کار گروهی داشتید کمی دست از این حرفا که ناشی از برتر دونستن خودتونه بر می داشتید.


از اینکه باعث ناراحتیتون شدم معذرت می خوام 
فکر کردم شاید دارم کمکتون می کنم 
هر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام می دم

----------


## sia_2007

کسی رفته تو تاپیک ++C کارها دنبال درایور نویس بگرده ؟

----------


## FastCode

> کسی رفته تو تاپیک ++C کارها دنبال درایور نویس بگرده ؟


لطفا" خودتون این کار رو بکنید.
از sia_2007 خواهش میکنم این کار رو انجام بدن.
از دوستان خواهش میکنم که این وظیفه رو به یکدیگر محول نکنند.
در ضمن اگر همینطور پیش برید قبل از پیدا کردن برنامه نویس ++C,من ++C رو تموم کردم.( :متعجب: )

----------


## ayyub492

باسلام.
مشکل اصلی اکثر ما ایرانیان فقط زبان انگلیسی یه. یه سوال؟ چرا بیش از 40 درصد برنامه نویسان میکروسافت هندی هستند؟ (زبان .. زبان ..زبان)

----------


## FastCode

> باسلام.
> چرا بیش از 40 درصد برنامه نویسان میکروسافت هندی هستند؟ (زبان .. زبان ..زبان)


1.population
2.language

----------


## AliRezaPro

مثله اینکه فراموش کردید دومین کشور در خاورمیانه از نظر صادرات نرم افزار "هند" هست ، جواب چرا هم به خیلی چیزها بستگی داره

----------


## Netsky

> مثله اینکه فراموش کردید دومین کشور در خاورمیانه از نظر صادرات نرم افزار "هند" هست ، جواب چرا هم به خیلی چیزها بستگی داره


سلام . 
یه سوال داشتم . اون کشور اولیه کدومه ؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

> سلام . 
> یه سوال داشتم . اون کشور اولیه کدومه ؟


من یک مقاله ایی رو خونده بودم که بدین شکل گفته بود،اونو پیدا کردم انشالله براتون میزارم
بله هند واقعا تو صنعت نرم افزار قوی هست ! اونم خیلی

----------


## linux

بازار نرم افزار در مثل سایر بازارهاست، نیاز مشتریان هست که شما را به تولید یک نرم افزار مجبور می کند در حال حاضر بیشتر مشتریان دنبال نرم افزارهای اداری هستند که بیشترین نیاز را دارند.
خوب در نبود رقبای قوی خارجی شرکتهای داخلی هم پیکان تولید می کنند! چیز عجیبی نیست.
مشکل ماها کلا طراح هست نه در نرم افزار در همه موارد از خانه و خودرو بگیر تا نرم افزار ، ما اول تولید می کنیم بعد که به استفاده می رسیم تازه می فهمیم که چقدر چیزی که تولید کردیم با چیزی که لازم داریم فرق می کند. این همه نرم افزار حسابداری هست ، آیا یک نرم افزار کاربرپسند در بین آنها پیدا می شود؟

----------


## sia_2007

دوست عزیز؛ هند در Middle East قرار نداره

----------


## AliRezaPro

> بازار نرم افزار در مثل سایر بازارهاست، نیاز مشتریان هست که شما را به تولید یک نرم افزار مجبور می کند در حال حاضر بیشتر مشتریان دنبال نرم افزارهای اداری هستند که بیشترین نیاز را دارند.
> خوب در نبود رقبای قوی خارجی شرکتهای داخلی هم پیکان تولید می کنند! چیز عجیبی نیست.
> مشکل ماها کلا طراح هست نه در نرم افزار در همه موارد از خانه و خودرو بگیر تا نرم افزار ، ما اول تولید می کنیم بعد که به استفاده می رسیم تازه می فهمیم که چقدر چیزی که تولید کردیم با چیزی که لازم داریم فرق می کند. این همه نرم افزار حسابداری هست ، آیا یک نرم افزار کاربرپسند در بین آنها پیدا می شود؟


واسعه اینه که ایرانی ها چهار قانون طلایی محصولات را رعایت نمیکنند یا سر سری میگیرند
قانون اول : بازار محور باشید نه محصول محور
قانون دوم : باید به اجزای محصول توجه بیشترسی بشه
قانون سوم : منحنی عمر محصول خودشون رو نمی شناسند
قانون چهارم : محصولاتی رو تولید نمیکنند که متفاوت باشه

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

کی می گه هندی ها خیلی کامپیوترشون خوبه؟ یکی از احمق ترین انسان های روی کره زمین هندی ها هستند.من دارم باهاشون کار می کنم ؟  :قهقهه: ... اره دوستان برنامه نویس هستند اما چه برنامه نویس های ؟ هر کسی که کد می نویسه که برنامه نویس نیست؟ خلاقیت صفر!!!....من با یک گروه برنامه نویس هندی و روسی کار می کنم .روس ها عالی هستند نه این هندی ها!!! حالا چرا شما به هندی ها فکر می کنید؟؟ هیج وقت توی ایرانی خودتو با یک هندی مقایسه نکن!!! هندی کجا و ما کجا! می دونی چرا مایکرو سافت از هندی استفاده میکنه؟ چون نیروی کار مفت هستند و فقط مثل ماشین یک روال را بهش بگی همون کارو می کنه! اون هایی که توی مایکروسافت فکرهای بزرگ و برنامه نویسند هندی نیستند.اما باز هم برنامه نویسی به نژاد نیست به اینه که توی کارت چقدر پشت کار و خلاقیت داشته باشی پس اونا توی پشتکار از ما جلون....

----------


## AliRezaPro

چیزی نمیگم ، فقط بگم که درامدی که هند از صنعت نرم افزار داره 2/5 برابر کل پول نفت در ایران است .و در آخر اینکه تاپیک بلکل به بیراه رفت

----------


## debugger

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=124

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام دوستان
پروژه های زیادی هست که می تونیم روش کار کنیم ولی اگه کسی بیاد ایده شو تو این تاپیک مطرح کنه بعضی ها خندشون میگره و شروع می کنن به مسخره کردن.به نظر بنده برنامه نویس کسی که هنر خلاقیت و تخیلات بالا رو داشته باشه.
حالا اگه این کار ادامه پیدا کرد یه چندتا از این ایده ها رو مطرح میکنیم...............

----------


## AliRezaPro

> کی می گه هندی ها خیلی کامپیوترشون خوبه؟ یکی از احمق ترین انسان های روی کره زمین هندی ها هستند.من دارم باهاشون کار می کنم ؟ ... اره دوستان برنامه نویس هستند اما چه برنامه نویس های ؟ هر کسی که کد می نویسه که برنامه نویس نیست؟ خلاقیت صفر!!!....من با یک گروه برنامه نویس هندی و روسی کار می کنم .روس ها عالی هستند نه این هندی ها!!! حالا چرا شما به هندی ها فکر می کنید؟؟ هیج وقت توی ایرانی خودتو با یک هندی مقایسه نکن!!! هندی کجا و ما کجا! می دونی چرا مایکرو سافت از هندی استفاده میکنه؟ چون نیروی کار مفت هستند و فقط مثل ماشین یک روال را بهش بگی همون کارو می کنه! اون هایی که توی مایکروسافت فکرهای بزرگ و برنامه نویسند هندی نیستند.اما باز هم برنامه نویسی به نژاد نیست به اینه که توی کارت چقدر پشت کار و خلاقیت داشته باشی پس اونا توی پشتکار از ما جلون....


راستش من اولین بار وقتی این متن رو خوندم چون اطلاعات خاصی از شرکت مایکروسافت و کارمنداش نداشتم سعی نکردم تا جواب بدم، ولی امروز من دوتا dvd از training course دات نت فریم ورک و ویژوال استودیو رو دانلود کردم و شروع کردم به دیدن که چیز های جالبی دیدم
چیزی که من دیدم کاملا صحبت های شما رو متاسفانه نقض میکنه ،  این بود که "دو" نفر ایرانی دولوپر بخشی از ویژوال استودیو و چند نفر هندی که دولپوپر بخش دیگه ی از ویژوال استودیو بودند.من نمیدونم شما با چند نفر هندی و با چه سوابقی و با چه مهارتی دارید کا رمیکنید.
من در صفحه ی قبل که پست زدم و گفتم که سودشون 2/5 برابر کل درامد نفت هست رو هم جدی بگیرین
واقعا هند از نظر صنعت نرم افزاری قوی هست و جزء دومین کشور در دنیا هست
این آموزش رو در قسمت Lab Management coming to Visual Studio Team System 2010 دیدم
این عکس رو ببینید

----------


## farid_mov2006

سلام دوستان
فکر کنم داریم از بحث اصلی دوووووووووووووور میشیم :خجالت: 
بهتر نیست برای اینجور بحثها جای دیگه ایی انتخاب بشه{تاپیک دیگه} :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## melissa

کلا یادتون رفت ماجرا چیه
خب معلومه دیگه وقتی مطلب رو مخفی کردیم و اونی که بحث رو شروع کرده نه موضوع رو روشن کرده و به قول خودش باید بهش ایمیل بزنی و ازش بپرسی که ماجرا چیه (مثلا یه شرکت نرم افزاریه و نباید اسرارش لو بره) و هرکی از راه برسه یه چیز بگه و هیچکی هم پاسخگو نباشه ، حرفهم بزنی میگن " خودتون رو مسخره کردین و هیچی نیستید"  همینه دیگه.

----------


## amirjalili

دوستان بیشتر از یک ماه شاید از ایجاد این پست میگذره. دلیل ایجاد این تایپیک این بود که واقعا من به این نتیجه رسیدم که اگر حتی طلا رو وارد این کشور کنید فرهنگ موجود در این کشور در کمترین زمان ممکن اون رو تبدیل به بی ارزش ترین و کثیف ترین چیز ممکن میکنه.

از دوستان خواستم تا کمی همه ما به خودمون بیاییم و با پیشنهاد ها و دادن ایده های نو و منطقی و در نهایت درست کار کردن در شرکت هایی که در اونجا کار میکنیم فکری به حال این روند موجود که با شتاب در حال بدتر شدن هست کنیم.
تقریبا به جز صفحه اول و صفحه 18 بقیه مطالب حقیقتا هدف من از این تایپیک نبود. البته دوستان زحمت کشیدند و قدم های مفیدی برداشتند و من از اونها برای تلاششون متشکرم.

هدف من دقیقا همین بود که مثلا  چرا هندی ها که من خودم به کشورشون رفتم و دیدم که چه وضعی دارن باید اینقدر در نرم افزار پیشرفت داشته باشند و واقعا کارهای جدیدی رو ارائه بدهند و به قول دوستان در مایکروسافت حضور گسترده داشته باشن اما ما نتونیم.
در code project واقعا خیلی از تایپیک ها مربوط به هندی ها میشه. واقعا شیوه برنامه نویسی شون عالیه. معلومه که الکی و با copy&paste کد نمیزنن. در cshapfriends هم همینطور. 

من بیشتر مایل بودم بحث به این سمت پیش بره تا راهکاری ارائه بشه و چیزی که الان هست با تلاش شما دوستان 5 سال بعد نباشه.
به هر حال اگه بحث به بی راهه بره از مسئولین سایت میخوام تا تایپیک رو قفل کنن.
ممنون.

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام دوستان عزيز
روزاي اول تاپيك استاد amirjalili اگه يادتون باشه بحث پيرامون كار شد اما خوب نتيجه اي به دست نيومد چون مشكل و همه ميدونن و اومدن گفتن اما راه حلي داده نشد !!!!!! در اين بين يكي از دوستان پيشنهاد كار داد كه گفتيم شايد اين شروعي براي پيدا كردن راه حل باشه اما خوب مديريت خوبي نشد .
درباره هند و كشورهاي ديگه كه پيشرفت كردن نظر شخصي من اينه كه اونا به كار به صورت تخصصي نگاه مي كنن اما ما در ايران نه !!! در اروپا نصب ويندوز خودش شغل و هنر و تخصصيه اما تو ايران 95% مردم بلدن ويندوز نصب كنن از نصب ويندوزم فقط next زدن بلديم يكي از اين آدما خودم خوب وقتي جايه تخصصي نباشه همين ميشه ديگه . تو برنامه نويسيم همين طور يك برنامه نويس هم جمع آوري اطلاعات ميكنه هم تحليل ميكنه هم الگوريتم ميده هم فلوچارت ميده هم كد مينويسه هم بانك طراحي ميكنه هم تست ميكنه و هم ... خوب چه انتظاري داريد ؟؟؟؟ معلومه هند يا جاهايه ديگه از ما بالاتر ميرن . به نظر شما در ايران چيزي به اسم گروه هست ؟؟؟؟
راهي كه به نظر من براي پيشرفت در ايران در توليد نرم افزار و كامپيوتر به نظرم ميرسه اينه كه :
 1- ياد گرفتن كار گروهي
2- عدم دخالت در كار هم
3- تخصص پيدا كردن در يك رشته
4- اجازه داشتن براي آزمون خطا (كه اين يكي اصلا تو ايران نيست و اين به نظرم بدترين حالت ممكنست)
5- احترام گذاشتن به توليدات و نرم افزارها
6- تامين بودن از نظر مالي
7-تامين بودن از نظر روحي
8-دوربودن از استرس
9-صبر ، صبر و بازهم صبر
و ...
اينا چيزايي كه به نظر من ميرسه ، اگه هند شده بزرگترين توليد كننده نرم افزار يا آمريكا چون اونا انقدر آزمايش و خطا كردن و انقدر با آرامش اين كارو كردن كه به اينجا رسيدن 
انشا الله روزي در ايران اين اتفاقات بيفته

----------


## hamid.y

سلام 
با نظرتون مخصوصا "کار گروهی و تخصصی گرا بودن" کاملا موافقم اما چیکار کنیم که آدم هر جا میره کار کنه (حداقل برای کسب تجربه) باید آچار فرانسه باشه تا به عنوان متخصص محسوب بشه.
وقتی متخصصین و مجربین ما در عرصه کامپیوتر همچین طرز فکری دارن از عوام چه توقع میره؟
 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## sky_in_iran

گر بخارد پشت من انگشت من
خم شود از بار منت پشت من
*همتي* كو تا نخارد پشت خويش
وارهد از منت انگشت خويش
 ....
متاسفانه ... !!!

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام
شماها لطف کنيد بگيد دنبال چی هستيد؟
آموزش ؟ پروژه ؟ سورس ؟ پيشرفت تا چه حد ؟ بگيد چقدر مي خواهید یاد بگیرید ؟ نوشتن چه نرم افزارهایي براتون مهم تره ؟ کدومتون سررشته در کامپیوتر داريد ؟ دانشجویيد؟
اینا را پاسخ بديد تا می تونم کمکتون می کنم . 
اگر موافق باشيد من عنوان و تجزیه و تحليل یک پروژه و راه و روش رو بتون مي گم و شماها بنویسید و به شرطي که پروژه را با سورس داخل همین تاپيک بگذاره و هر از زدن تاپیک خصوصی خودداری کنید هر حرفی دارید همين جا بزنيد تا همه استفاده کنند.
من هستم به عنوان پشتيبان شما :لبخند:

----------


## mhmdda

دوستان اگه قابل بدونید منم هستم تخصصم در زمینه #Sql server , delphi ,سی شارپ , asp.netو DataMining
هستن .تمامی قوانینم قبول می کنم

----------


## dousti_design

> مثلا من یه نمونه CRM خارجی دیدم 8 سال یه تیم 30-40 نفره روش کار کردن.. واقعا عظیم.. کارآمد. مستحکم . و در عین حال انعطاف پذیر بود. نرم افزار های دیگه هم همینطور.


یه جایی یه مقاله دیدم، نوشته بود: به نظرتون اگه یه ایرانی، یه ژاپنی و یه آمریکایی باهم مسابقه بدن(کلی و علمی) کدوم برنده میشه؟؟؟ نوشته بود ایرانی.
حالا اگه یه تیم ایرانی، یه تیم ژاپنی و یه تیم آمریکایی باهم مسابقه بدن کدوم برنده میشه؟؟؟ *مطمئنا ایرانی آخره.
*مشکل اصلی علم(مخصوصا نرم افزار) در کشور ما اینه که اولا هیچ کس نمیخواد تیمی کار کنه و دوما مدیریت صحیح و درست وجود نداره.

----------


## MehdiLiver

دست همه گی درد نکنه
اما 2 ساعت نشستم این همه پست رو خوندم که آخرش هیچی به هیچی؟؟؟!!!!!
اگه میبینید نتیجه نداره کارتون جمش کنید که یکی مثل من و سایر دوستان این همه وقت نذارند آخرشم هیچی به هیچی
با عرض پوزش و خسته نباشید مجدد از همه !!!!

----------


## r_khan

مشکل اینه اجازه میدیم هرکی در هرجا هرچی دوست داشت بگه من از مدیران خواهش میکنم کسی خارج از عنوان وبحث تاپیک تاپیکی زد تاپیکش حذف بشه اینجوری از بحث اصلی خارج نمیشیم :خیلی عصبانی: 
این تاپیک تااینجا امده اجازه ندید بی هدف بمونه

من هم امادگی خودم برای عضویت اعلام میکنم امیدوارم به نتیجه برسیم :لبخند: 
البته من تخصصی ندارم ولی در حال گذراندن دوره سی شارپ هستم

----------


## slashslash2009

اگه کسی میخواد یه کار تیمی درست کنه باید بره یک سایتی مخصوص اون کار درست کنه و عضو بگیره سایت برنامه نویس جای این کارا نیست موفق باشید

----------


## micro_bhk

با سلام به همه دوستان
منو بگو که فکر می کردم یه جایی واسه شروع کار گروهی، اما ............

آخه چرا وقت بقیه رو تلف می کنید، من الان 2 ساعته که کل پستاتونو خوندمو آخرشم که بی نتیجه همینجوری ولش کردید و رفتیتد.

اگه واقعاً تصمیمی برای ادامه کار ندارید لطفاً این تاپیکو حذف کنید تا وقت بقیه مثل من تلف نشه

----------


## FastCode

ما همه آماده هستیم.ولی مدیریتی وجود نداره. :گریه:

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
من توی پست شماره 20 که اولین پستم بود پیغام گذاشتم تا بعضی از دوستان بی جهت 19 صفحه رو نخونن

----------


## mohamadlvs

درسته کلی وقت گذاشتم و پستها را خواندم ولی در عوض کلی جالب بود!همانطور که جمع شدید همانطور هم از هم پاشیدید مثل یه فنر ضعیف.در ضمن slashslash2009درست می فرمایند.هر کاری یه جایی داره.
<به عمل کار برآید نه سخن رانی>

----------


## MehdiLiver

> <به عمل کار برآید نه سخن رانی>


 اما در کل جالب بود برای منهم

----------


## lordarma

من از آقای mohammad_bagherani متشکرم که در پست 20 به ما اخطار نمودند،
من هم از پست 20 به بعد را مطالعه نکردم،
ولی تا آنجایی که من خواندم روحیه قوی داشتید!
چی شد از هم پاشیدید؟!
اون هم اشتیاق حیف نبود؟!
به هر حال،
موفق باشید...

----------


## Rejnev

> آخرشم که بی نتیجه همینجوری ولش کردید و رفتیتد.
> 
> اگه واقعاً تصمیمی برای ادامه کار ندارید لطفاً این تاپیکو حذف کنید تا وقت بقیه مثل من تلف نشه





> ما همه آماده هستیم.ولی مدیریتی وجود نداره.





> تا آنجایی که من خواندم روحیه قوی داشتید!
> چی شد از هم پاشیدید؟!
> اون هم اشتیاق حیف نبود؟!


زمان شروع بد (امتحانات)
نبود متخصص (متخصص ها خودشون کار دارند و نیازی به این گروه ندارند)
مشغله کاری و درسی (مثل خود بنده)
و...

----------


## farid_mov2006

سلام دوستان
یه ادم با تجربه نیست بیاد این تاپیک را فعال کنه/یه پروژه کوچیک گروهی/انجام بشه تا من و امثال من با کار گروهی و برنامه نویسی تو عمل اشنا بشیم

----------


## farid_mov2006

> سلام
> شماها لطف کنيد بگيد دنبال چی هستيد؟
> آموزش ؟ پروژه ؟ سورس ؟ پيشرفت تا چه حد ؟ بگيد چقدر مي خواهید یاد بگیرید ؟ نوشتن چه نرم افزارهایي براتون مهم تره ؟ کدومتون سررشته در کامپیوتر داريد ؟ دانشجویيد؟
> اینا را پاسخ بديد تا می تونم کمکتون می کنم . 
> اگر موافق باشيد من عنوان و تجزیه و تحليل یک پروژه و راه و روش رو بتون مي گم و شماها بنویسید و به شرطي که پروژه را با سورس داخل همین تاپيک بگذاره و هر از زدن تاپیک خصوصی خودداری کنید هر حرفی دارید همين جا بزنيد تا همه استفاده کنند.
> من هستم به عنوان پشتيبان شما


سلام
میتونین بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
دوستان نظرتون چیه؟/فکر کنم برای ما مبتدیها خوب باشه تا تجربه کسب کنیم/

----------


## homan1374

با سلام 
از اینکه تو کار شما دخالت میکنم خیلی منو ببخشید
من یه برنامه در ذهن داشتم که نخواستم براش تاپیک بزنم 
من تو فکر اینم که با هم دیگه text-پارسی رو دوباره زنده کنیم
هم همه یه چیزی یاد میگیرن هم شاید بتونیم اونو جای سایر نرم افزار ها رواج بدیم

----------


## smm2006sh

ما که یه کار بر تازه کاریمو فقط  مطالب شمارا خوندیم امید وارم همینطور که ارزوش را داریم و دارم بشه  ما  توی این مملکت  عیبمون و عیب خودم اینه که خودمونو دست کم میگیریم چرا نشه ؟ مگه کار نشد داره ؟ همه ی حرفای کاربران عزیز  ،    درسته  و جای تشکر داره  چرا از همین الان شروع نمیکنید ؟چرا منتظر این هستید که کسی این کارو شروع کنه !  میتونید از همین امروز و توی همین تاپیک شروع کنید .
وبا تشکراز fjm11100amirjalili، sky_in_iran

----------


## reza_program

سلام خدمت همگی

من هم هستم C#‎,SQL,ASP

فقط بگید این سعید آقا کجا رفته؟

----------


## FastCode

> سلام خدمت همگی
> 
> من هم هستم C#‎‎,SQL,ASP
> 
> *فقط بگید این سعید آقا کجا رفته*؟


هیچکس نمیدونه.

----------


## kolahesiah

با سلام 
میخواستم بپرسم که  برای نوشتن کد یک فلوچارت در C#‎ باید به چه نکاتی توجه کنیم ؟
مثلا کد فلوچارتی که 10 عدد را خوانده و بزرگترین آن را چاپ کند

----------


## FastCode

> با سلام 
> میخواستم بپرسم که  برای نوشتن کد یک فلوچارت در C#‎‎ باید به چه نکاتی توجه کنیم ؟
> مثلا کد فلوچارتی که 10 عدد را خوانده و بزرگترین آن را چاپ کند


لطفا" توی یه تاپیک جدا بپرسید.

//ولی 


> فلوچارت در C#‎‎


// هم از اون حرفها بود.

//فکر میکنم جزو feature های جدید C#‎4.0  هست که آقای anders نگفته تا برنامه نویسها رو سورپرایز کنه.

//اولین بار هست که دارم language-specific flowchart میبینم.

----------


## alinaghiha

> یه جایی یه مقاله دیدم، نوشته بود: به نظرتون اگه یه ایرانی، یه ژاپنی و یه آمریکایی باهم مسابقه بدن(کلی و علمی) کدوم برنده میشه؟؟؟ نوشته بود ایرانی.
> حالا اگه یه تیم ایرانی، یه تیم ژاپنی و یه تیم آمریکایی باهم مسابقه بدن کدوم برنده میشه؟؟؟ *مطمئنا ایرانی آخره.
> *مشکل اصلی علم(مخصوصا نرم افزار) در کشور ما اینه که اولا هیچ کس نمیخواد تیمی کار کنه و دوما مدیریت صحیح و درست وجود نداره.


من احساس مي كنم كه ما ايراني ها به اين دليل در كارهاي تيمي ناموفق يا ضعيف هستيم  اينه كه ما ايراني ها از اين مي ترسيم كه چيزي رو كه بلديم به فرد ديگه انتقال بديم و موقعيت خودمون از دست بره :متفکر: 
من نمي خوام اين موضوع را به قانون كپي رايت ربط بدم اما عدم وجود اين قانون بي تاثير نيست

----------


## csharpdoost

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزيز و دلسوز ميهن
دوستان من خودم يه تازه كارم و در مورد برنامه نويسي خيلي تجربه ندارم اما اينو ميدونم كه هيچ كار بزرگي را بدون اگاهي و اطلاعات نميشه شروع كرد چون خيلي زود شكست ميخوره 
به نظر من اول بايد يه مطالعه و تحقيق درست و حسابي در زمينه برنامه نويسي در كشورمون انجام بشه و نقاط ضعف و قوت! اون مشخص بشه . نيازهاي كشور و حتي شهرهاي مختلف با نيازهاي مختلفشون ,
بعد از مشخص شدن نيازها ميشه سمت و سوي برنامه نويسي رو مشخص كرد و روش برنامه ريزي كرد
اما اينكه اين نيازها رو چطوري مشخص كنيم و از كجا شروع كنيم نيازمند بحث وتبادل نظر دوستان ميباشد
و حتي شايد لازم باشه از ارگانهايي مثل مركز آمار و ... كمك بگيريم و مطمئنن نيازمند حمايتهاي دولت نيز ميباشيم گرچه همه اينها نواقص و عيوب خود را دارند اما به هر حال بايد شروع كرد .

----------


## FastCode

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزيز و دلسوز ميهن
> دوستان من خودم يه تازه كارم و در مورد برنامه نويسي خيلي تجربه ندارم اما اينو ميدونم كه هيچ كار بزرگي را بدون اگاهي و اطلاعات نميشه شروع كرد چون خيلي زود شكست ميخوره 
> به نظر من اول بايد يه مطالعه و تحقيق درست و حسابي در زمينه برنامه نويسي در كشورمون انجام بشه و نقاط ضعف و قوت! اون مشخص بشه . نيازهاي كشور و حتي شهرهاي مختلف با نيازهاي مختلفشون ,
> بعد از مشخص شدن نيازها ميشه سمت و سوي برنامه نويسي رو مشخص كرد و روش برنامه ريزي كرد
> اما اينكه اين نيازها رو چطوري مشخص كنيم و از كجا شروع كنيم نيازمند بحث وتبادل نظر دوستان ميباشد
> و حتي شايد لازم باشه از ارگانهايي مثل مركز آمار و ... كمك بگيريم و مطمئنن نيازمند حمايتهاي دولت نيز ميباشيم گرچه همه اينها نواقص و عيوب خود را دارند اما به هر حال بايد شروع كرد .


همون دولت که این سایت رو فیلتر کرده بود؟

----------


## PManager

این آدرس میتونه جایگزین مناسبی برای این تاپیک باشه :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=248055

----------

